# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  List of Karma Vendors

## zelghadis

Keep in ming the list is Work in Progress, and game merchants may be edited at any time, so if you find anything out of date please update me.
LEGEND: B = Blue, G = Green, Y = Yellow; L = Light, M = Medium, H = Heavy, RXX = Requires XX lvl, XXk = price is XX karma

*Queensdale*

Farmer Diah (2) Fields WP
Wurm Tooth 63k B Earring R2
Loaf of Bread 35k Material: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Fisher Travis (3) Fields WP
Drake Skale 70k B Earring R3
Rotten Drake Egg 14k Env. Weapon
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Foreman Flannum (3) Orchard WP
Harpy Feather 70k B Earring R3
Dam Debris 14k Env. Weapon
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Farmer Eda (4) Orchard WP
Measuring Spoon 84k B Earring R4
Eda’s Apple Pie Recipe 189k G Recipe: Chef
Apple 3k Material: Chef
Slice of Eda’s Apple Pie 21k Consumable R5
Crude Salvage Kit 28k
Nutmeg Seed 3k Material: Chef

Cassie (5) Orchard WP
Moa Collar 91k B Earring R5
Moa Rancher’s Torch 70k B Torch R5
Egg 3k Material: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Seraph Diedra (6) Garrison WP
Seraph Emblem 98k B Earring R6
Cloth Garrison Gloves 70k B LGloves R6
Leather Garrison Gloves 70k B MGloves R6
Heavy Garrison Gloves 70k B HGloves R6
Seraph Rations 14k Consumable
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lexi Price (7) Scaver WP
Rare Ascalonion Coin 105k B Earring R7
Cloth Trading Stompers 84k B LBoots R7
Leather Trading Stompers 84k B MBoots R7
Heavy Trading Stompers 84k B HBoots R7
Trader’s Dagger 84k B Dagger R7
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Captain Lindel (8) Claypool WP
Claypool Militia Badge 119k B Earring R8
Militia Rifle 140k B Rifle R8
Militia Sword 91k B Sword R8
Militia Shield 91k B Shield R8
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Laborer Cardy (8) Ojon’s Lumbermill WP
Shiny Skritt Trinket 119k B Earring R8
Centaur Axe 105k B Axe R10
Iron Logging Axe 49k Tool R10
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Seraph Elmder (9) Heartwood Pass Camp WP
Centaur Arrowhead 126k B Earring R9
Recovered Cloth Leggings 140k B LPants R9
Recovered Leather Leggings 140k B MPants R9
Recovered Heavy Leggings 140k B HPants R9
Elmder’s Mace 98k B Mace R9
Elmder’s Warhorn 98k B Warhorn R9
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Hunter Block (9) Ojon’s Lumbermill WP
Boar Tusk 126k B Earring R9
Hunter’s Short Bow 147k B Shortbow R9
Longbow 147k B Longbow R9
Hunting Pistol 98k B Pistol R9
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Fisherman Will (10) Beetletun WP
Fish Hook 133k B Earring R10
Cloth Aquabreather 133k B LHelmet R10
Leather Aquabreather 7k B MHelmet R10
Metal Aquabreather 7k B HHelmet R10 
Trident 161k B Trident R10
Will’s Spear 161k B Spear R10
Speargun 161k B Harpoon Gun R10
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Brother Vince (11) Krytan WP
Monk’s Beer Stein 140k B Earring R11
Stein of Golden Ale 28k Consumable R11
Recipe: Ascalonian Herbs 91k G Recipe: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Farmer Nel (12) Tunwatch Redoubt WP
Rusty Iron Key 161k B Earring R13
Seraph Dog Tags 252k B Amulet R13
Broken Prison Bar 28k Env. Weapon
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Paden (13) Beetletun WP
Chewed Dog Whistle 154k B Earring R12
Cloth Beetletun Chestpiece 182k B LCoat R12
Leather Beetletun Chestpiece 182k B MCoat R12
Heavy Beetletun Chestpiece 182k B HCoat R12 
Iron Harvesting Sickle 49k Tool R10
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Veteran Krug (14) Godslost WP
Ettin Nose Ring 168k B Earring R14
Bone 35k Consumable
Recipe: Ettin Stew 91k G Recipe: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Historian Garrod (15) Godslost WP
Petrified Ectoplasm 175k B Earring R15
Lost Focus 140k B Focus R15
Portal Shatterer 140k B Scepter R15
Historian’s Staff 210k B Staff R15
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

*Plains of Ashford*

Crucibis Forgeweld (2) Greysteel Armory WP
Iron Legion Shield 35k B Shield R0
Iron Legion Primus Badge 49k B Earring R0
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Scar Stripeclaw (3) Feritas WP
Pile of Junk 119k B Consumable
Iron Legion Gear 56k B Earring R0
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Strum Bassclash (4) Feritas WP
Drake Steaks 14k Consumable
Gargoyle Fossil 63k B Earring R0
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Latera Painstorm (5) Feritas WP
Blood Legion Shield 70k B Shield R5
Latera’s Light Gloves 56k B LGloves R3
Latera’s Leather Gloves 56k B MGloves R3
Latera’s Heavy Gloves 56k B HGloves R3
Flame Legion Charr Carving 70k B Earring R0
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Bryllana Deepmind (6) Vir’s Gate WP
Bottle of Barradin Family Wine 14k Consumable R11
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10 
Mini Barradin’s Hammer 119k B Hammer R6
Barradin Family Crest 84k B Earring R4 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Kyra Sharptracker (6) Guardpoint Decimus WP
Ash Legion Spy Kit 28k Consumable
Sharptail Longbow 119k B Longbow R6 
Sharptail Short Bow 119k B Shortbow R6 
Obelisk Lightning Orb 84k B Earring R4 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Blayd Gutwrencher (7) Temperus Point WP
Iron Logging Axe 49k Tool R10 
Blood Legion Axe 91k B Axe R8 
Blood Legion Warhorn 91k B Warhorn R8 
Blood Legion Primus Badge 98k B Earring R6 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Kessis Ironbound (8) Adorea WP
Flaming Effigy Piece 21k Env. Weapon
Effigy Horn 91k B Earring R5 
Cloth Gut Warband Footwear 70k B LBoots R5 , name
Leather Gut Warband Footwear 70k B MBoots R5 
Heavy Gut Warband Footwear 70k B HBoots R5 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Paenula Drakecatcher (9) Adorea WP
Celery Stalk 3k Material: Chef
Iron Harvesting Sickle 49k Tool R10 
Champion’s Greatsword 147k B Greatsword R9
Champion’s Mace 98k B Mace R9
Champion Plaque 105k B Earring R7 
Pit Winner’s Light Chestpiece 126k B LCoat R7 
Pit Winner’s Leather Chestpiece 126k B MCoat R7 , broken markup tag in description
Pit Winner’s Heavy Chestpiece 126k B HCoat R7 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Gavros Spiritfoe (10) Spirit Hunter Camp WP
Proton Torch 105k B Torch R10
Sealed Iron Legion Ghost Trap 119k B Earring R8 
Ascalonian Signet Ring 140k B Ring R8 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Sagum Relicseeker (10) Ascalonian Catacombs WP
Recipe: Crystal Scroll 91k G Recipe: ???
Cumin 3k Material: Chef
Harpy Feathers 119k B Earring R8 
Chilli Pepper 3k Material: Chef


Sesto Headsplitter (11) Irondock Shipyard WP
Iron Legion Harpoon 252k B Spear R20 
Iron Legion Speargun 252k B Harpoon Gun R20 
Iron Legion Trident 252k B Trident R20 
Grenade Pin 126k B Earring R9 
Cloth Aquabreather 119k B LHelmet R8 
Leather Aquabreather 119k B MHelmet R8 
Heavy Aquabreather 119k B HHelmet R8 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Mei Hawkslayer (12) Irondock Shipyard WP
Tomato 3k Material: Chef
Separatist Pistol 112k B Pistol R11 
Separatist Rifle 168k B Rifle R11 
Separatist Wanted Poster 126k B Earring R9 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Ghyrtratus Fiendmauler (12) Ascalon City WP
Shield of Ascalon 119k B Shield R12
Sword of Ascalon 119k B Sword R12
Trebuchet Arming Crank 133k B Earring R10 
Fiendmauler Leggings 147k B LPants R10 
Fiendmauler Breeches 147k B LPants R10 
Fiendmauler Greaves 147k B LPants R10 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Researcher Irkz (13) Duskrend Overlook WP
Recipe: Skale Repeater 154k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Skale Poking Stick 91k G Recipe: ?
Skale-Smacking Stick 189k B Staff R13
Skale Zapper 126k B Scepter R13
Skale-Fin Focus 126k B Focus R13
Skale Tag 140k B Earring R11 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Androchus the Hidden (14) Watchcrag Tower WP
Ogre Pet Food 63k B Consumable 
Ash Legion Shield 119k B Shield R12 
Ash Legion Scout Blade 266k G Dagger R14 
Ash Legion Primus Badge 154k B Earring R12 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

*Wayfarer Foothills*

Shaman Sigrytha (2) Hero’s Moot WP
Raven Offering 21k B Consumable
Raven Totem 63k B Earring R2
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Shaman Sigarr (2) Hero’s Moot WP
Snow Leopard Offering 21k B Consumable
Snow Leopard Totem 70k B Earring R2 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Shaman Freygunn (3) Grawlenfjord WP
Bear Offering 21k B Consumable
Bear Totem 70k B Earring R3
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Skaald Fearin (3) Grawlenfjord WP
Fiendish Grawl Artwork 70k B Earring R3
Grawl Snack 21k Consumable
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Shaman Vigmarr (4) Outcast’s WP
Wolf Offering 28k B Consumable
Wolf Totem 84k B Earring R4
Potion of Wolf Transformation 672k Y Consumable
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Grimarr Molesmasher (5) Outcast’s WP
Dented Dredge Gear 91k B Earring R5
Heavy Molesmasher Gloves 63k B HGloves R5
Cloth Molesmasher Gloves 63k B LGloves R5
Leather Molesmasher Gloves 63k B MGloves R5
Molesmasher 70k B Mace R5
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Bjarni (6) Osenfold WP
Celery Stalk 3k Material: Chef
Iron Harvesting Sickle 49k Tool R10 
Hare Totem 98k B Earring R6
Recipe: Bjorn’s Celery Snack 91k G Recipe: Chef 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k
Green Bean 3k Material: Chef

Carman Fawntracker (7) Taigan WP
Empty Honey Pot 105k B Earring R7
Iron Logging Axe 49k Tool R10 
Cleaver 70k B Axe R5 
Recipe: Wooden Sword 70k G Recipe: ???
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Sheriff Padra (8) Twinspur Haven WP
Green Bean 3k Material: Chef
Ancient Jotun Runestone 119k B Earring R8
Twinspur Pistol 91k B Pistol R8
Twinspur Rifle 140k B Rifle R8
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Etta (9) Vendrake’s Homestead WP
Grawl Beating Stick 28k Env. Weapon
Shiny Grawl Bauble 126k B Earring R9
Exterminator Torch 98k B Torch R9
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Tor the Tall (10) Krennak’s Homestead WP
Smashed Dragon Totem 133k B Earring R10
Chain Coat 161k B HCoat R10
Cloth Coat 161k B LCoat R10
Leather Coat 161k B MCoat R10
Charged Scepter 105k B Scepter R10
Charged Focus 105k B Focus R10
Charged Staff 161k B Staff R10
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Surveyor Falki (11) Halvaunt WP
Tiny Dredge Tuning Fork 140k B Earring R11
Mining Hammer 168k B Hammer R11
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lodge Keeper Kevach (12) Lostvyrm Cave WP
Wurm Hunt Souvenir Stein 154k B Earring R12
Wurm Lodge Longbow 182k B Longbow R12
Wurm Lodge Short Bow 182k B Shortbow R12
Wurm Lodge Warhorn 119k B Warhorn R12
Recipe: Wurm Stew 91k G Recipe: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Sheriff Asta (13) Crossroads Haven WP
Crossroads Lionscout Badge 161k B Earring R13
Lionguard Boots 126k B HBoots R13
Lionguard Shoes 126k B LBoots R13
Lionguard Leather Boots 126k B MBoots R13
Lionguard-Issue Greatsword 189k B Greatsword R13
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Maxtar Rapidstep (14) Dolyak Pass WP
Dolyak-Herding Bell 168k B Earring R14
Carving Knife 133k B Dagger R14
Recipe: Dolyak Stew 91k G Recipe: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lionscout Alli (15) Lostvyrm Cave WP
Frozen Ballista Arrowhead 175k B Earring R15
Heavy Protective Leggings 196k B HPants R15
Cloth Protective Leggings 196k B LPants R15
Leather Protective Leggings 196k B MPants R15
Lionguard-Issue Shield 140k B Shield R15
Lionguard-Issue Sword 140k B Sword R15
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

*Metrica Province*

Calcutician Doola (2) Soren Draa WP
Prototype Golem Ankle Crystal 63k B Earring R2
Inquest Golem Arm 14k Env. Weapon

Opticalium Researcher Oishi (3) Jeztar Falls WP
Lightning Rod 70k B Earring R3
Opticalium Focusing Stick 84k B Staff R3
Superior Duelist’s Gauntlets 56k B HGloves R3
Devout Gloves 56k B LGloves R3
Supple Leather Gloves 56k B MGloves R3

Professor Gahf (3) Hydrone Unit WP
Prototype Golem Ankle Crystal 63k B Earring R2 
Inquest Golem Arm 14k Env. Weapon

Researcher Kaii (4) Jeztar Falls WP
Prototype Golem Ankle Crystal 63k B Earring R2 
Inquest Golem Arm 14k Env. Weapon

Blopp (4) Jeztar Falls WP
Metal Aquabreather 84k B HHelmet R4 
Cloth Aquabreather 84k B LHelmet R4
Leather Aquabreather 84k B LHelmet R4
Water Toxin Analyzer 84k B Earring R4
Recipe: Asuran Harpoon 28k B Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Asuran Speargun 28k B Recipe: Huntsman
Recipe: Asuran Trident 28k B Recipe: Artificer

PR&T Senior Researcher Takka (5) Jeztar Falls WP
Jar of Ooze 91k B Earring R5
Model RX-11 Rifle 105k B Rifle R5
Iron Harvesting Sickle 49k Tool R10 
Superior Duelist’s Boots 70k B HBoots R5
Devout Shoes 70k B LBoots R5
Supple Leather Boots 70k B MBoots R5

Senior Researcher Shoon (6) Old Golem Factory WP
Antique Golem Head 98k B Earring R6
Ancient Longbow 119k B Longbow R6
Ancient Shortbow 119k B Shortbow R6
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10 

Researcher Hrappa (7) Rana Landing Complex WP
Skritt Research Footage 105k B Earring R7
Skritt Poker 84k B Sword R7
Skritt Herder 126k B Greatsword R7
Lemon 3k Material: Chef

PR&T Senior Researcher Hrouda (8) Desider Atum WP
Arcane Council Petition 119k B Earring R8
Model L-12 Dissection Tool 91k B Dagger R8
Recipe: Ooze Custard 49k B Recipe: Chef

COM-322r (9) Akk Wilds WP
Asura Gate Harmonizing Crystal 126k B Earring R9
Trusty Pistol 98k B Pistol R9
Force-Amplifying Impact Device 98k B Mace R9

Cook Huelic (10) Michotl Grounds WP
Dragonfly Wing Earrings 140k B Earring R11 
Vanilla Bean 3k Material: Chef
Hylek Crab Skewer 168k B Spear R11 
Hylek Fishing Pole 168k B Harpoon Gun R11 
Hylek Fish Poker 168k B Trident R11 

Tarff’s Assistant (11) Cuatl WP
Hylek-Slayer Badge 133k B Earring R10 
Lionguard Warhorn 105k B Warhorn R10 
Iron Logging Axe 49k Tool R10 
Superior Duelist’s Breastplate 161k B HCoat R10 
Devout Garb 161k B LCoat R10 
Supple Leather Coat 161k B MCoat R10 

Researcher Ahjj (12) Artergon WP
Lightning Jar 154k B Earring R12
Charged Scepter 119k B Scepter R12
Charged Focus 119k B Focus R12

Peacemaker Owta (13) Hexane Regrade WP
Deputy Peacemaker Badge 161k B Earring R13
Peacemaker Cudgel 189k B Hammer R13
Superior Duelist’s Leggings 182k B HPants R13
Devout Leggings 182k B LPants R13
Supple Leather Leggings 182k B MPants R13

Chaos Krewe Leader Pachoo (14) Anthill WP
Irradiated Skritt Shiny Thing 168k B Earring R14
Fireman’s Axe 133k B Axe R14
Recipe: Irradiated Sword 63k B Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Irradiated Pistol 63k B Recipe: Huntsman
Recipe: Irradiated Focus 63k B Recipe: Artificer

C.L.E.A.N. Researcher Borp (15) Survivor’s Encampment WP
Radiation Shield 140k B Shield R15
Exterminator Torch 140k B Torch R15
Gyra’s Radiation Detector 175k B Earring R15


*Caledon Forest*

Warden Gemai (2) Wardenhurst WP
Wardenlight Emblem 70k B Earring R2
Wardenhurst Mace 49k B Mace R2

Packmaster Danador (3) Wardenhurst WP
Jar of Ooze 91k B Earring R5 
Packmaster’s Warhorn 56k B Warhorn R3

Elain (4) Wardenhurst WP
Preserved Red Cap 84k B Earring R4
Recipe: Mushroom Soup 154k G Recipe: Chef
Red Capped Gauntlets 49k B HGloves R0 
Red Capped Cloth Gloves 49k B LGloves R0 
Red Capped Leather Gloves 49k B MGloves R0 

Wyld Hunt Valiant Caillech (4) Spiral WP
Verdant Wyld Hunt Charm 84k B Earring R4
Brightgrown Longbow 98k B Longbow R4
Recipe: Cloth Darkvine Gloves 154k G Recipe: Tailor
Recipe: Darkvine Gloves 154k G Recipe: Leatherworker
Recipe: Darkvine Gauntlets 154k G Recipe: Armorsmith 

Warden Brulians (5) Spiral WP
Enchanted Rock Pendant 175k B Earring R15 
Recipe: Enchanted Rock Pendant 154k G Recipe: Jeweler (15)
Warden’s Staff 105k B Staff R5

Warden Spy Alarin (6) Spiral WP
Thorn Bracelet 98k B Earring R6
Briarthorn Dagger 77k B Dagger R6
Midnight Duelist’s Leggings 91k B HPants R4 
Midnight Devout Leggings 91k B LPants R4 
Midnight Leather Leggings 91k B MPants R4 
Rough Harvesting Sickle 21k Tool R0

Warden Llew (6) Caer Astorea WP
Caer Astorea Defend Emblem 98k B Earring R6
Orewood Axe 77k B Axe R6
Windgrown Short Bow 119k B Shortbow R6 

Arias (7) Caer Astorea WP
Moss Woven Charm 105k B Earring R7
Mossy Duelists Boots 70k B HBoots R5 
Mossy Devout Shoes 70k B LBoots R5 
Mossy Leather Boots 70k B MBoots R5 
Vanilla Bean 3k Material: Chef

Harvester Mavad (7) Gleaner’s Cove WP
Engraved Sea Shell 105k B Earring R7

Eona (8) Mabon WP
Silent Conch Shell 119k B Earring R8
Soundless Hammer 140k B Hammer R8
Lemon 3k Material: Chef

Tovar (9) Mabon WP
Thorny Prison Key 126k B Earring R9
Hemlocked Sword 98k B Sword R9
Recipe: Soundless Warhorn 154k G Recipe: Huntsman

Atzintli (10) Sperrins WP
Painted Battle Jar 133k B Earring R10
Recipe: Atzintli’s Spear 154k G Recipe: Armorsmith

Researcher Zippti (11) Mabon WP
Shiny Thing Tracker 140k B Earring R11
Model ZIPP01 Focus 112k B Focus R11
Model ZIPP01 Scepter 112k B Scepter R11
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10 

Yoal (11) Titan’s Staircase WP
Krait Tooth Pendant 140k B Earring R11
Quetzal Harpoon 168k B Spear R11
Quetzal Trident 168k B Trident R11
Quetzal Speargun 168k B Harpoon Gun R11

Fisher Leudap (12) Titan’s Staircase WP
Friendship Shell 154k B Earring R12
Fisher’s Shield 119k B Shield R12

Lionguard Hester (13) Kraitbane Haven WP
Re-Assignment Papers 161k B Earring R13
Kraitbane Model I Rifle 189k B Rifle R13
Kraitbane Model I Pistol 126k B Pistol R13
Kraitbane Metal Aquabreather 7k B HHelmet R11 
Kraitbane Cloth Aquabreather 140k B LHelmet R11 
Kraitbane Leather Aquabreather 7k B MHelmet R11 

Laewyn (14) Falias Thorp WP
Pungent Vial 168k B Earring R14
Darkvine Greatsword 203k B Greatsword R14
Recipe: Warden Rations 154k G Recipe: Chef

Lionguard Cern (15) Lionguard Waystation WP
Tiny Troll Runestone 175k B Earring R15
Duelist’s Patrol Breastplate 189k B HCoat R13 
Devout Patrol Garb 189k B LCoat R13 
Leather Patrol Coat 189k B MCoat R13 
Patrol Torch 140k B Torch R15

*Kessex Hills*

Waldo Flood (15) Sojourner’s WP
Backwoods Dagger 280k G Dagger R15
Krytan Dagger 140k B Dagger R15
Waldo’s Special Torch 280k G Torch R15
Waldo’s Torch 140k B Torch R15
Bandit Emblem 175k B Earring R15 
Bandit Ring 210k B Ring R15
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lionguard Micah (16) Delanian WP
Guard’s Great Helm 175k B HHelmet R16
Watcher’s Helmet 175k B LHelmet R16
Scout’s Mask 175k B MHelmet R16
Improved Guard’s Great Helm 350k G HHelmet R16
Improved Watcher’s Helmet 350k G LHelmet R16
Improved Scout’s Mask 350k G MHelmet R16
Lionscout Medal 175k Earring R16
Lion’s Claw Model II 280k G Pistol R16
Lion’s Fang Model II 420k G Rifle R16 
Lion’s Fang Model I 210k B Rifle R16
Lion’s Claw Model I 140k B Pistol R16
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Guard Barnaby (17) Cavernhold Camp WP
Mithril Logging Axe 378k B Tool R55 
Seraph-Issue Cloth Gloves 133k B LGloves R17
Seraph-Issue Gauntlets 133k B HGloves R17
Seraph-Issue Leather Gloves 133k B MGloves R17
Seraph-Issue Gauntlets 266k G HGloves R17
Seraph-Issue Cloth Gloves 266k G LGloves R17
Seraph-Issue Leather Gloves 266k G MGloves R17
Lucky Centaur Horseshoe 189k B Earring R17
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Engineer Gilli (18) Kessex Haven WP
Glowing Lodestone 196k B Earring R18
Enhanced Miner’s Hammer Mark G 462k G Hammer R18
Enhanced Miner’s Mace Mark G 308k G Mace R18
Miner’s Mace Mark G 154k B Mace R18
Miner’s Hammer Mark G 231k B Hammer R18
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Mayor Trisk (19) Kessex Haven WP
Triskellian Breather 203k B MHelmet R19
Triskellian Breather 203k B LHelmet R19
Triskellian Breather 203k B HHelmet R19
Fancy Triskellian Breather 406k G MHelmet R19
Fancy Triskellian Breather 406k G LHelmet R19
Fancy Triskellian Breather 406k G HHelmet R19
Triskell Hook Earrings 203k B Earring R19
Seedweed 35k Consumable
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Deputy Jenks (20) Overlake Haven WP
Improved Scout’s Boots 336k G MBoots R20
Improved Watcher’s Shoes 336k G LBoots R20
Improved Guard’s Boots 336k G HBoots R20
Scout’s Boots 168k B MBoots R20
Watcher’s Shoes 168k B LBoots R20
Guard’s Boots 168k B HBoots R20
Shrunken Head 210k B Earring R20
Black Bean 3k Material: Chef
Bowl of Overlake Soup 98k Consumable R20
Crude Salvage Kit 28k
Bay Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Banana 3k Material: Chef
Nutmeg Seed 3k Material: Chef

Sangdo Swiftwing (21) Cereboth WP
Windblessed Longbow 504k G Longbow R21
Windblessed Short Bow 504k G Shortbow R21 
Windblessed Longbow 252k B Longbow R21
Windblessed Short Bow 252k B Shortbow R21 
Tengu Feather Charm 210k B Earring R21
Banana 3k Material: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Matlal (22) Ireko Tradecamp WP
Truffle-Baited Harpoon 525k G Spear R22
Truffle-Baited Speargun 525k G Harpoon Gun R22
Truffle-Baited Trident 525k G Trident R22
Tagotl Trident 266k B Trident R22
Togotl Speargun 266k B Harpoon Gun R22 
Tagotl Harpoon 266k B Spear R22
Tagotl Truffle Charm 224k B Earring R22
Tagotl Magic Vial 224k B Earring R22
Matlal Enchanted Pig Truffle 112k Consumable
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Sergeant Rane (22) Meadows WP
Seraph-Issue Leather Leggings 490k G MPants R22
Seraph-Issue Greaves 490k G HPants R22
Seraph-Issue Light Leggings 490k G LPants R22
Seraph-Issue Leather Leggings 245k B MPants R22
Seraph-Issue Light Leggings 245k B LPants R22
Seraph-Issue Greaves 245k B HPants R22
Seraph Scout Badge 224k B Earring R22
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Warden Caedmon (22) Shadowheart Site WP
Brightheart Orchid 224k B Earring R22
Shadowed Researcher’s Scepter 350k G Scepter R22
Shadowed Researcher’s Staff 525k G Staff R22
Shadowed Researcher’s Focus 350k G Focus R22
Researcher’s Staff 266k B Staff R22
Researcher’s Focus 175k B Focus R22
Researcher’s Scepter 175k B Scepter R22
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Doolsileep (23) Moogooloo WP
Recipe: Moogooloo Harpoon 168k G Recipe: Armorsmith
Recipe: Moogooloo Trident 168k G Recipe: Artificer
Recipe: Moogooloo Speargun 168k G Recipe: Huntsman
Doolsileep’s Seashell Charm 231k B Earring R23
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Sergeant Yarbrough (23) Fort Salma WP
Seraph-Issue Breastplate 546k G HCoat R23
Seraph-Issue Coat 546k G LCoat R23
Seraph-Issue Jacket 546k G MCoat R23
Seraph-Issue Jacket 273k B MCoat R23
Seraph-Issue Coat 273k B LCoat R23
Seraph-Issue Breastplate 273k B HCoat R23
Dwayna’s Salmic Charm 224k B Earring R22 
Seraph-Issue Shield 364k G Shield R23
Seraph-Issue Sword 364k G Sword R23
Seraph-Issue Warhorn 364k G Warhorn R23
Seraph-Issue Sword 182k B Sword R23
Seraph-Issue Shield 182k B Shield R23
Seraph-Issue Warhorn 182k B Warhorn R23
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 378k B Tool R0 , tier
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Seraph Soldier Dianna (24) Overlord’s WP
Recipe: Match Grade Standard Rifle 175k G Recipe: Huntsman
Miner’s Explosive Charge 35k Env. Weapon
Ancient Shining Blade Emblem 231k B Earring R24
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Seraph Soldier Tripp (25) Overlord’s WP
Seraph-Issue Shoulderpads 420k G MShoulders R25
Seraph-Issue Mantle 420k G LShoulders R25
Seraph-Issue Pauldrons 420k G HShoulders R25
Seraph-Issue Shoulderpads 210k B MShoulders R25
Seraph-Issue Mantle 210k B LShoulders R25
Seraph-Issue Pauldrons 210k B HShoulders R25
Harathi Catapult Spring 238k B Earring R25
Seraph-Issue Greatsword 567k G Greatsword R25
Seraph-Issue Greatsword 287k B Greatsword R25
Crude Salvage Kit 28k


*Brisban Wildlands*

Organizer Aerixx (16) Mrot Boru WP
Aethervolt Pigmentation Reference Guide 175k B Earring R16
Aethervolt Speargun 210k B Harpoon Gun R16
Aethervolt Spear 210k B Spear R16
Aethervolt Trident 210k B Trident R16
Barnacle Encrusted Scale Helm 175k B HHelmet R16 
Barnacle Encrusted Mantle 175k B LHelmet R16 
Barnacle Encrusted Mask 175k B MHelmet R16 
Aethervolt Pigmentation Reference Guide 350k G Earring R16
Barnacle Encrusted Scale Helm 350k G HHelmet R16 
Barnacle Encrusted Mantle 350k G LHelmet R16 
Barnacle Encrusted Mask 350k G MHelmet R16 
Aethervolt Spear 420k G Spear R16
Aethervolt Speargun 420k G Harpoon Gun R16
Aethervolt Trident 420k G Trident R16
Potion of Hylek Transformation 70k B Consumable R16

Diantha (16) Watchful Source WP
Dried Seed Pod 175k B Earring R16
Amulet of Thorns 280k B Amulet R16
Wyld Hunt Training Shortbow 210k B Shortbow R16
Wyld Hunt Training Bow 210k B Longbow R16
Wyld Hunt Training Scale Helm 175k B HHelmet R16
Wyld Hunt Training Mantle 175k B LHelmet R16 
Wyld Hunt Training Scale Mask 175k B MHelmet R16
Amulet of Thorns 560k G Amulet R16
Dried Seed Pod 350k G Earring R16
Wyld Hunt Training Scale Helm 350k G HHelmet R16
Wyld Hunt Training Mantle 350k G LHelmet R16 
Wyld Hunt Training Scale Mask 350k G MHelmet R16
Wyld Hunt Training Shortbow 420k G Shortbow R16
Wyld Hunt Training Bow 420k G Longbow R16

Organizer Nessi (17) Mrot Boru WP
Cracked Golem Eye 189k B Earring R17
Peacemaker Shield 147k B Shield R17
Peacemaker Rifle 224k B Rifle R17
Cracked Golem Eye 371k G Earring R17
Peacemaker Shield 294k G Shield R17
Peacemaker Rifle 441k G Rifle R17

Twitchok (17) Mrot Boru WP
Twitchok’s Blueprints 189k B Earring R17
Twitchok’s Trusty Pistol 147k B Pistol R17
Twitchok’s Blueprints 371k G Earring R17
Twitchok’s Trusty Pistol 294k G Pistol R17
Recipe: Experimental Skritt Musket 77k B Recipe: Huntsman R17

Gardener Leigheara (17) Watchful Source WP
Terebinth Leaf 189k B Earring R17
Terebinth Loop 224k B Ring R17
Terebinth Staff 224k B Staff R17
Terebinth Leaf 371k G Earring R17
Terebinth Loop 441k G Ring R17
Terebinth Staff 441k G Staff R17

Forager Sneckit (18) Watchful Source WP
Bag of Worm Food 196k B Earring R18
Worm Rancher’s Torch 154k B Torch R18
Bag of Worm Food 385k G Earring R18
Worm Rancher’s Torch 308k G Torch R18
Worm Ranchers Gauntlets 140k B HGloves R18 
Worm Ranchers Gloves 140k B LGloves R18 
Worm Ranchers Studded Gloves 140k B MGloves R18 
Worm Ranchers Gauntlets 280k G HGloves R18 
Worm Ranchers Gloves 280k G LGloves R18 
Worm Ranchers Studded Gloves 280k G MGloves R18 

Seraph Soldier Goran (19) Wendon WP
Banana 3k Material: Chef
Seraph Medal of Honor 322k B Amulet R19
Seraph Warhorn 161k B Warhorn R19
Seraph Medal of Honor 644k G Amulet R19
Seraph Warhorn 322k G Warhorn R19
Seraph Chain Coat 245k B HCoat R19
Seraph Country Coat 245k B LCoat R19
Seraph Studded Coat 245k B MCoat R19
Seraph Chain Coat 483k G HCoat R19
Seraph Country Coat 483k G LCoat R19
Seraph Studded Coat 483k G MCoat R19

Sentry-skritt Bordekka (19) Wendon WP
Broken Destroyer Trap 196k B Earring R18 
Half-Melted Amulet 308k B Amulet R18 
Razor Sharp Dagger 154k B Dagger R18
Half-Melted Amulet 616k G Amulet R18 
Broken Destroyer Trap 385k G Earring R18 
Razor Sharp Dagger 308k G Dagger R18 

Seraph Watchman Morina (20) Seraph Observers WP
Seraph Medal of Stealth 336k B Amulet R20
Stealthy Chain Legs 238k B HPants R20
Stealthy Country Pants 238k B LPants R20
Stealthy Studded Pants 238k B MPants R20
Seraph Sword 168k B Sword R20
Seraph Medal of Stealth 672k G Amulet R20
Stealthy Chain Legs 476k G HPants R20
Stealthy Country Pants 476k G LPants R20
Stealthy Studded Pants 476k G MPants R20
Seraph Sword 336k G Sword R20

Aidem Finlay (21) Seraph Observers WP
Steel Harvesting Sickle 77k Tool R25 
Petrified Wind-Rider Eye 210k B Earring R21
Seraph Mace 168k B Mace R21
Petrified Wind-Rider Eye 420k G Earring R21
Seraph Mace 336k G Mace R21
Recipe: Front Line Stew 84k B Recipe: Chef

Seraph Spy Ivy (22) Gallowfields WP
Broken Shackle 224k B Earring R22
Wyld Greatsword 266k B Greatsword R22
Broken Shackle 441k G Earring R22
Wyld Greatsword 525k G Greatsword R22
Vine Covered Chain Pauldrons 196k B HShoulders R22 
Vine Covered Mantle 196k B LShoulders R22 
Vine Covered Pauldrons 196k B MShoulders R22 
Vine Covered Chain Pauldrons 385k G HShoulders R22 
Vine Covered Mantle 385k G LShoulders R22 
Vine Covered Pauldrons 385k G MShoulders R22 

Hua’racche (22) Gallowfields WP
Steel Mining Pick 77k Tool R25 
Stolen Bandit Button 224k B Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Shoelace 224k B Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Buckle 224k B Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Fork 224k B Earring R22 
Stolen Bandit Shell 224k B Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Button 441k G Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Buckle 441k G Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Shoelace 441k G Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Shell 441k G Earring R22
Stolen Bandit Fork 441k G Earring R22 

Peacemaker Klodi (23) Brilitine WP
Ancient Emblem 231k B Earring R23
Triforged Ring 273k B Ring R23
Woodsmans Axe 182k B Axe R23 
Ancient Emblem 455k G Earring R23
Triforged Ring 546k G Ring R23
Woodsmans Axe 364k G Axe R23 

Valiant Mathair (23) Triforge Point WP
Basic Salvage Kit 77k
Trade Agreement 231k B Earring R23
Hammer of Smashing 273k B Hammer R23
Trade Agreement 455k G Earring R23
Hammer of Smashing 546k G Hammer R23

Glaxx (24) Ulta Metamagicals WP
Vanilla Bean 3k Material: Chef
Asura Gate Tuning Crystal 273k B Earring R23 
Glaxx’s Focus 182k B Focus R24
Asura Gate Tuning Crystal 546k G Earring R23 
Glaxx’s Focus 364k G Focus R24

Scholar Issa Farone (25) Mirkrise WP
Steel Logging Axe 77k Tool R25 
Moss-Covered Emblem 238k B Earring R25
Mossy Scepter 189k B Scepter R25
Waterproof Worn Chain Greaves 189k B HBoots R25 
Waterproof Country Boots 189k B LBoots R25
Waterproof Superior Studded Boots 189k B MBoots R25
Moss-Covered Emblem 476k G Earring R25
Mossy Scepter 378k G Scepter R25
Waterproof Worn Chain Greaves 378k G HBoots R25 
Waterproof Country Boots 378k G LBoots R25
Waterproof Superior Studded Boots 378k G MBoots R25


*Snowden Drifts*

Lionguard Haral (15) Highpass Haven WP
Medical Pack 77k Consumable
Lionguard Patrol Badge 175k B Earring R15 
Lionguard Rifle 210k B Rifle R15
Lionguard Pistol 140k B Pistol R15
Lionguard Patrol Badge 350k G Earring R15 
Lionguard Pistol 280k B Pistol R15
Lionguard Rifle 420k G Rifle R15
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Bulsa the Elder (16) Snowhawk Landing WP
Hand Drawn Charcoal Portrait 175k B Earring R16 
Haven Leather Mask 175k B MHelmet R16
Haven Cloth Helm 175k B LHelmet R16
Haven Heavy Helm 175k B HHelmet R16
Sharp Sword 168k B Sword R20 
Haven Protector 168k B Shield R20 
Haven Heavy Helm 350k G HHelmet R16
Haven Cloth Helm 350k G LHelmet R16
Haven Leather Mask 350k G MHelmet R16
Hand Drawn Charcoal Portrait 350k G Earring R16 
Haven Protector 336k G Shield R20 
Sharp Sword 336k G Sword R20 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lionguard Auda (17) Soderhem Steading WP
Walnut 3k Material: Chef
Steel Harvesting Sickle 77k Tool R25 
Mortar and Pestle 189k B Earring R17
Mortar and Pestle 371k G Earring R17
Recipe: Sticky Bread 140k G Recipe: Chef
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Meinolf Njordson (17) Njordstead WP
Giant Wolf Tooth 189k B Earring R17
Hunters Longbow 252k B Longbow R20 
Hunters Shortbow 252k B Shortbow R20 
Northen Heavy Leggings 210k B HPants R17 
Northen Cloth Leggings 210k B LPants R17 
Northen Leather Leggings 210k B MPants R17 
Giant Wolf Tooth 371k G Earring R17
Hunters Longbow 504k G Longbow R20 
Hunters Shortbow 504k G Shortbow R20 
Northen Heavy Leggings 413k G HPants R17 
Northen Cloth Leggings 413k G LPants R17 
Northen Leather Leggings 413k G MPants R17 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k
Walnut 3k Material: Chef
Kidney Bean 3k Material: Chef
Bay Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Cinnamon Stick 3k Material: Chef
Bottle of Ginger Marinate 15k Material: Chef
Basil Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Thyme Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Bell Pepper 3k Material: Chef
Black Peppercorn 3k Material: Chef

Lionguard Nadel (18) Snowhawk Landing WP
Bent Jotun Crown 196k B Earring R18
Jotun Greatsword 252k B Greatsword R20 
Lionguard Gloves 140k B MGloves R18
Lionguard Gloves 140k B LGloves R18
Lionguard Gauntlets 140k B HGloves R18
Lionguard Gauntlets 280k G HGloves R18
Lionguard Gloves 280k G LGloves R18
Lionguard Gloves 280k G MGloves R18
Jotun Greatsword 504k G Greatsword R20 
Bent Jotun Crown 385k G Earring R18
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lahri (19) Owl WP
Charred Owl Totem 203k B Earring R19
Recipe: Owl Amulet 231k Y Recipe: Jeweler 
Owl Staff 252k B Staff R20 
Ghost Owl Feather 672k Y Consumable
Owl Staff 504k G Staff R20 
Charred Owl Totem 406k G Earring R19
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Guard Lugung (20) Exile WP
Quaggan Friendship Bracelet 210k B Earring R20
OoooOo Spear 252k B Spear R20
OoOoO Gun 252k B Harpoon Gun R20
ooooooO Trident 252k B Trident R20
Metal Aquabreather 7k B HHelmet R20 
Cloth Aquabreather 210k B LHelmet R20
Leather Aquabreather 7k B MHelmet R20 
Leather Aquabreather 7k G MHelmet R20 
Cloth Aquabreather 420k G LHelmet R20
Metal Aquabreather 7k G HHelmet R20 
ooooooO Trident 504k G Trident R20
OoOoO Gun 504k G Harpoon Gun R20
OoooOo Spear 504k G Spear R20
Quaggan Friendship Bracelet 420k G Earring R20
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Hunter Glynis (21) Isenfall WP
Steel Logging Axe 77k Tool R25 
Tiny Snowman Effigy 210k B Earring R21
Hunter Boots 168k B HBoots R21 
Hunter Shoes 168k B LBoots R21 
Hunter Boots 168k B MBoots R21 
Hunter Boots 336k G MBoots R21 
Hunter Shoes 336k G LBoots R21 
Hunter Boots 336k G HBoots R21 
Tiny Snowman Effigy 420k G Earring R21
Recipe: Grawl Snowman Potion 182k G Recipe: ???
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Shengra the Stalker (22) Lornar’s WP
Heart-Shaped Cookie 35k Consumable
Little Norn Figurine 224k B Earring R22
Hatchet 168k B Axe R20 
Norn Night-Light 168k B Torch R20 
Shrengra’s Warhorn 168k B Warhorn R20 
Shrengra’s Warhorn 336k G Warhorn R20 
Norn Night-Light 336k G Torch R20 
Hatchet 336k G Axe R20 
Little Norn Figurine 441k G Earring R22
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Leika the Crafter (23) Lornar’s Gate WP
Steel Mining Pick 77k Tool R25 
Dredge Mining Lantern 231k B Earring R23
Trusty Hammer 252k B Hammer R20 
Leika’s Mace 168k B Mace R20 
Leika’s Breastplate 273k B HCoat R23
Leika’s Garb 273k B LCoat R23
Leika’s Coat 273k B MCoat R23
Leika’s Coat 546k G MCoat R23
Leika’s Garb 546k G LCoat R23
Leika’s Breastplate 546k G HCoat R23
Leika’s Mace 336k G Mace R20 
Trusty Hammer 504k G Hammer R20 
Dredge Mining Lantern 455k G Earring R23
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Undercover Agent Tulfar (24) Frozen Sweeps WP
Order of Whispers Secret Badge 231k B Earring R24
Order of Whispers Secret Badge 455k G Earring R24
Dark Blade 168k B Dagger R20 
Dark Blade 336k G Dagger R20 
Order of Whispers Decoder Ring A1 273k B Ring R24
Recipe: Shadow Boot 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Shadow Coat 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Shadow Coat 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Shadow Leggings 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Shadow Shoulders 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Shadow Helm 126k G Recipe: ?
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Seraph Archer Brian (24) Seraph Outriders’ WP
Kidney Bean 3k Material: Chef
Seraph Outrider Badge 231k B Earring R24
Seraph Outrider Badge 455k G Earring R24
Recipe: Outrider Stew 91k G Recipe: Chef
Seraph Shoulders 203k B HShoulders R24
Seraph Mantle 203k B LShoulders R24
Seraph Shoulderpads 203k B MShoulders R24
Seraph Shoulders 406k G HShoulders R24
Seraph Mantle 406k G LShoulders R24
Seraph Shoulderpads 406k G MShoulders R24
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Priory Explorer Bink (25) Seraph Outriders’ WP
Dusty Priory Scroll 238k B Earring R25
Priory Focus 168k B Focus R20 
Bink Scepter 168k B Scepter R20 
Dwarven Amulet Relic 378k B Amulet R25
Recipe: Deldrimor Ring Replica 231k Y Recipe: Jeweler 
Bink Scepter 336k G Scepter R20 
Priory Focus 336k G Focus R20 
Dusty Priory Scroll 476k G Earring R25
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

*Diessa Plateau*

Tiga Fierceblade (15) Nolan WP
Blood Legion Shield 140k B Shield R15
Blood Legion Shield 280k G Shield R15
Mine Pin 175k B Earring R15 
Mine Pin 350k G Earring R15 
Superior Duelist’s Boots 140k B HBoots R15
Superior Duelist’s Breastplate 210k B HCoat R15
Superior Duelist’s Gauntlets 126k B HGloves R15
Superior Duelist’s Helm 175k B HHelmet R15
Superior Duelist’s Leggings 196k B HPants R15
Superior Duelist’s Pauldrons 154k B HShoulders R15
Devout Shoes 140k B LBoots R15
Devout Garb 210k B LCoat R15
Devout Gloves 126k B LGloves R15
Devout Helm 175k B LHelmet R15
Devout Leggings 196k B LPants R15
Devout Mantle 154k B LShoulders R15
Supple Leather Boots 140k B MBoots R15
Supple Leather Coat 210k B MCoat R15
Supple Leather Gloves 126k B MGloves R15
Supple Leather Mask 175k B MHelmet R15
Supple Leather Leggings 196k B MPants R15
Supple Leather Shoulderpads 154k B MShoulders R15
Superior Duelist’s Boots 280k G HBoots R15
Superior Duelist’s Breastplate 420k G HCoat R15
Superior Duelist’s Gauntlets 252k G HGloves R15
Superior Duelist’s Helm 350k G HHelmet R15
Superior Duelist’s Leggings 392k G HPants R15
Superior Duelist’s Pauldrons 308k G HShoulders R15
Devout Shoes 280k G LBoots R15
Devout Garb 420k G LCoat R15
Devout Gloves 252k G LGloves R15
Devout Helm 350k G LHelmet R15
Devout Leggings 392k G LPants R15
Devout Mantle 308k G LShoulders R15
Supple Leather Boots 280k G MBoots R15
Supple Leather Coat 420k G MCoat R15
Supple Leather Gloves 252k G MGloves R15
Supple Leather Mask 350k G MHelmet R15
Supple Leather Leggings 392k G MPants R15
Supple Leather Shoulderpads 308k G MShoulders R15
Crude Salvage Kit 28k


Zalvax Brokenclaw (16) Nolan WP
Iron Legion Amulet 336k B Amulet R20 
Iron Legion Shield 140k B Shield R16
Trusty Screw 175k B Earring R16
Iron Legion Amulet 672k G Amulet R20 
Iron Legion Shield 280k G Shield R16
Trusty Screw 350k G Earring R16
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Lakor Grizzlemouth (16) Butcher’s Block WP
Head of Garlic 9k Material: Chef
Charr Meatoberfest Chalice 336k G Focus R20 
Meatoberfest Souvenir Spoon 175k B Earring R15 
Meatoberfest Souvenir Spoon 350k G Earring R15 
Recipe: Sword 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Cleaver 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Meat Carver 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Greatsword 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Gon Rageshot (16) Charrgate Haven WP
Fire Bomb 35k Env. Weapon
Superior Duelist’s Gauntlets 126k B HGloves R16
Supple Leather Gloves 126k B MGloves R16
Devout Gloves 126k B LGloves R16
Dredge Spring 175k B Earring R16
Superior Duelist’s Gauntlets 252k G HGloves R16
Supple Leather Gloves 252k G MGloves R16
Devout Gloves 252k G LGloves R16
Dredge Spring 350k G Earring R16
Recipe: Iron Legion Boots 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Iron Legion Coat 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Iron Legion Gloves 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Iron Legion Helm 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Iron Legion Leggings 126k G Recipe: ???
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Vasher Shadowsinner (17) Nageling WP
Ash Legion Shield 147k B Shield R17
Ash Legion Crest 189k B Earring R17
Superior Duelist’s Boots 147k B HBoots R17
Supple Leather Boots 147k B MBoots R17
Devout Shoes 147k B LBoots R17
Ash Legion Shield 294k G Shield R17
Ash Legion Crest 371k G Earring R17
Superior Duelist’s Boots 294k G HBoots R17
Supple Leather Boots 294k G MBoots R17
Devout Shoes 294k G LBoots R17
Recipe: Ash Legion’s Boot 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Ash Legion’s Leggings 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Ash Legion’s Coat 126k G Recipe: ?
Recipe: Ash Legion’s Coat 126k G Recipe: ? 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Veska Bladesinger (17) Charradis Estate WP
Cattle Prod 35k Env. Weapon
Glass of Buttermilk 3k Material: Chef
Engraved Longhorn 189k B Earring R17
Engraved Longhorn 371k G Earring R17
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Wagh Nearshot (17) Bloodcliff WP
10 Lumps of Coal 60k Material: Armorsmith, Artificer, Huntsman, Weaponsmith
10 Lumps of Tin 30k Material: Armorsmith, Artificer, Huntsman, Weaponsmith
Iron Mining Pick 49k Tool R10
Polished Stone 189k B Earring R17
Iron Band 441k G Ring R17
Polished Stone 371k G Earring R17
Recipe: Hammer 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Mace 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Kastaz Strongpaw (18) Nageling WP
Recipe: Kastaz Strongpaw Stuffed Poultry 154k G Recipe: Chef 
Iron Harvesting Sickle 49k
Crest of Nageling 189k B Earring R17 
Crest of Nageling 371k G Earring R17 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k
Chilli Pepper 3k Material: Chef
Kidney Bean 3k Material: Chef
Bay Leaf 3k Material: Chef

Fyra Redtail (19) Blasted Moors WP
Ghostly Scrap Metal 189k B Earring R17 
Ascalon Hammer 252k B Hammer R20 
Ghostly Scrap Metal 371k G Earring R17 
Ascalon Hammer 504k G Hammer R20 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Stout Darkmind (20) Dawnright Estate WP
Superior Duelist’s Leggings 238k B HPants R20
Supple Leather Leggings 238k B MPants R20
Devout Leggings 238k B LPants R20
Superior Duelist’s Leggings 476k G HPants R20
Supple Leather Leggings 476k G MPants R20
Devout Leggings 476k G LPants R20
Clean Refreshing Drink 42k Consumable
Petrified Tar Core 420k G Earring R20
Recipe: Water Filter 126k G Recipe: ???
Recipe: Spear 126k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Recipe: Speargun 126k G Recipe: Huntsman
Recipe: Trident 126k G Recipe: Artificer
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Rak Deathmane (21) Breached Wall WP
Superior Duelist’s Breastplate 252k B HCoat R20 
Superior Leather Coat 252k B MCoat R20 
Devout Garb 252k B LCoat R20 
Ring of Stonefall 504k G Ring R20 
Superior Duelist’s Breastplate 504k G HCoat R20 
Superior Leather Coat 504k G MCoat R20 
Devout Garb 504k G LCoat R20 
Ring of Stonefall 252k B Ring R20 
Recipe: Longbow 126k G Recipe: Huntsman
Recipe: Shortbow 126k G Recipe: Huntsman
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Tamor Woodreave (22) Redreave Mill WP
Superior Duelist’s Helm 224k B HHelmet R22
Supple Leather Mask 224k B MHelmet R22
Devout Helm 224k B LHelmet R22
Bent Nail 224k B Earring R22
Superior Duelist’s Helm 441k G HHelmet R22
Supple Leather Mask 441k G MHelmet R22
Devout Helm 441k G LHelmet R22
Bent Nail 441k G Earring R22
Recipe: Torch 126k G Recipe: Huntsman
Recipe: Warhorn 126k G Recipe: Huntsman
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Kona Timberrend (23) Redreave Mill WP
Charr Mine 42k Env. Weapon
Iron Logging Axe 49k Tool R10
Heartwood Fragment 231k B Earring R23
Heartwood Fragment 455k G Earring R23
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Mara Ripsaw (24) Bloodsaw Mill WP
Broken Saw Tooth 231k B Earring R23 
Broken Saw Tooth 455k G Earring R23 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work Boots 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work Coat 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work pants 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work helm 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work shoulders 126k G Recipe: ? 
Recipe: Bloodsaw work gloves 126k G Recipe: ? 
Cleaver 364k G Axe R23 
Sword 364k G Sword R23 
Greatsword 546k G Greatsword R23 
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

Remaris Earshot (25) Incendio WP
Superior Duelist’s Pauldrons 203k B HShoulders R24 
Supple Leather Shoulderpads 203k B MShoulders R24 
Crest of Flame Legion 231k B Earring R24 
Devout Mantle 203k B LShoulders R24 
Superior Duelist’s Pauldrons 406k G HShoulders R24 
Supple Leather Shoulderpads 406k G MShoulders R24 
Devout Mantle 406k G LShoulders R24 
Crest of Flame Legion 455k B Earring R24 
Recipe: Flame Legion Focus 182k G Recipe: Artificer
Recipe: Flame Legion Scepter 182k G Recipe: Artificer
Recipe: Flame Legion Staff 182k G Recipe: Artificer
Crude Salvage Kit 28k

*Gendarran Fields*

Clerk Ulva (26) First Haven WP
First Haven Cloth Gloves 182k B LGloves R26
First Haven Leather Gloves 182k B MGloves R26
First Haven Gauntlets 182k B HGloves R26
First Haven Cloth Gloves 357k G LGloves R26
First Haven Leather Gloves 357k G MGloves R26
First Haven Gauntlets 357k G HGloves R26
Lionguard Rifle 294k B Rifle R26
Lionguard Torch 196k B Torch R26
Lionguard Rifle 588k G Rifle R26
Lionguard Torch 392k G Torch R26
Commemorative 1st Haven Metal Spoon 245k B Earring R26
Commemorative 1st Haven Silver Spoon 490k G Earring R26

Battle Pit Caretaker Johan (26) Snowblind WP
Johan’s Cloth Mantle 217k B LShoulders R26 
Johan’s Leather Shoulderpads 217k B MShoulders R26 
Johan’s Heavy Shoulderguard 217k B HShoulders R26 
Johan’s Cloth Mantle 434k G LShoulders R26 
Johan’s Leather Shoulderpads 434k G MShoulders R26 
Johan’s Heavy Shoulderguard 434k G HShoulders R26 
Gladiator’s Hammer 294k B Hammer R26
Gladiator’s Greatsword 294k B Greatsword R26
Gladiator’s Hammer 588k G Hammer R26
Gladiator’s Greatsword 588k G Greatsword R26
Vollym Forget-me-not 245k B Earring R26 
Enscribed Vollym Forget-me-not 490k G Earring R26 

Farmhand Abhean (27) Nebo Terrace WP
Black Bean 3k Material: Chef
Bay Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Farmer’s Rusty Axe 196k B Axe R27
Farmer’s Rusty Dagger 196k B Dagger R27
Farmer’s Rusty Axe 392k G Axe R27
Farmer’s Rusty Dagger 392k G Dagger R27
Blemished Ancient Krytan Royal Family Crest 245k B Earring R27
Ancient Krytan Royal Family Crest 490k G Earring R27

Lionguard Rhyn (27) Junction Haven WP
Lionguard Cloth Shoes 196k B LBoots R27
Lionguard Leather Shoes 196k B MBoots R27
Lionguard Heavy Footguard. 196k B HBoots 
Lionguard Cloth Shoes 392k G LBoots R27
Lionguard Leather Shoes 392k G MBoots R27
Lionguard Heavy Footguard. 392k G HBoots 
Dirty Lionguard Field Trowel Manual 245k B Earring R27
Unscathed Lionguard Field Trowel Manual 490k G Earring R27
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40 

Sheriff Kaargoth Bloodclaw (28) Junction Haven WP
Bloodclaw’s Bone Hood 259k B LHelmet R28
Bloodclaw’s Leather Mask 259k B MHelmet R28
Bloodclaw’s Metal Helm 259k B HHelmet R28
Bloodclaw’s Bone Hood 511k G LHelmet R28
Bloodclaw’s Leather Mask 511k G MHelmet R28
Bloodclaw’s Metal Helm 511k G HHelmet R28
Junction Haven Shield 203k B Shield R28
Junction Haven Sword 203k B Sword R28
Junction Haven Shield 406k G Shield R28
Junction Haven Sword 406k G Sword R28
Sherrif’s Battle Commendation 259k B Earring R28 
Lionguard Battle Commendation 511k G Earring R28

Bronson (28) Nebo Terrace WP
Bronson’s Bone Leggings 287k B LPants R28
Bronson’s Leather Leggings 287k B MPants R28
Bronson’s Heavy Leggings 287k B HPants R28
Bronson’s Bone Leggings 574k G LPants R28
Bronson’s Leather Leggings 574k G MPants R28
Bronson’s Heavy Leggings 574k G HPants R28
Bronson’s Longbow 308k B Longbow R28
Bronson’s Longbow 609k G Longbow R28
Broken Centaur Iron Shackles 259k B Earring R28
Antique Silver Ascalonian Ring 308k B Ring R28
Broken Centaur Steel Shackles 511k G Earring R28
Antique Golden Ascalonian Ring 609k G Ring R28

Kiryn Brant (29) Ascalon Settlement WP
Ascalonian Warhorn 210k B Warhorn R29
Ascalonian Shortbow 315k B Shortbow R29
Ascalonian Warhorn 420k G Warhorn R29
Ascalonian Shortbow 630k G Shortbow R29
Memoirs of Captain Greywind 266k B Earring R29
Memoirs of Captain Greywind – Unabridged 266k B Earring R29 
Ancient Ebon Vanguard Necklace 420k B Amulet R29
Ancient Ebon Vanguard Amulet 840k G Amulet R29

Jeev (29) Almuten WP
Banana 3k Material: Chef
Jeev’s Dusty Staff 315k B Staff R29
Jeev’s Dusty Scepter 210k B Scepter R29
Jeev’s Dusty Focus 210k B Focus R29
Jeev’s Glossy Staff 630k G Staff R29
Jeev’s Glossy Scepter 420k G Scepter R29
Jeev’s Glossy Focus 420k G Focus R29
Feather Duster 266k B Earring R29
Ornate Feather Duster 525k G Earring R29

Milton Book (30) Cornucopian Fields WP
Darksteel Harvesting Sickle 105k Tool R40 
Nutmeg Seed 3k Material: Chef
Vanilla Bean 3k Material: Chef
Chilli Pepper 3k Material: Chef
Celery Stalk 3k Material: Chef
Milton’s Golden Apple Corer 273k B Earring R30 
Milton’s Silver Apple Corer 546k G Earring R30 

Joukje (31) Brigantine WP
Lionguard Coat 329k B LCoat R31
Lionguard Vest 329k B MCoat R31
Lionguard Breastplate 329k B HCoat R31
Lionguard Coat 651k G LCoat R31
Lionguard Vest 651k G MCoat R31
Lionguard Breastplate 651k G HCoat R31
Lionguard Iron Mace 217k B Mace R31
Lionguard Steel Mace 434k G Mace R31
Tattered Slade Pirate Flag 273k B Earring R31
Jackdaw Pirate Patch 273k B Earring R31
Slade Pirate Flag 546k G Earring R31
Gold-Lined Jackdaw Pirate Patch 546k G Earring R31

Mei Shadowwalker (32) Brigantine WP
Cloth Lionguard Rebreather 280k B LHelmet R32
Leather Lionguard Rebreather 280k B MHelmet R32
Metal Lionguard Rebreather 280k B HHelmet R32 
Cloth Lionguard Rebreather 560k G LHelmet R32
Leather Lionguard Rebreather 560k G MHelmet R32
Metal Lionguard Rebreather 560k G HHelmet R32 
Lionguard Battle Trident 336k B Trident R32
Lionguard Longshot Speargun 336k B Harpoon Gun R32
Lionguard Piercing Harpoon 336k B Spear R32
Lionguard Battle Trident 672k G Trident R32
Lionguard Longshot Speargun 672k G Harpoon Gun R32
Lionguard Piercing Harpoon 672k G Spear R32
Rusty Ancient Krytan Dabloon 560k G Earring R32 
Pristine Ancient Krytan Dabloon 560k G Earring R32 

*Fields of Ruin*

Fallen Angel Makayla (30) Hawkgates WP
Broken Flute 273k B Earring R30 
Thackery Family Replica Ring 329k B Ring R30 
Broken Flute 546k G Earring R30 
Thackery Family Replica Ring 651k G Ring R30 
Avocado 3k Material: Chef

Commander Varalyn (31) Fallen Angels Garrison WP
Red Cape Piece 273k B Earring R31
Red Cape Piece 546k G Earring R31
Gearshot Pistol 217k B Pistol R31
Gearshot Pistol 434k G Pistol R31
Beast Hide Hood 546k G LHelmet R31
Silent Walker’s Mask 546k G MHelmet R31
Pit Fighter’s Helm 546k G HHelmet R31
Pit Fighter’s Helm 273k B HHelmet R31
Silent Walker’s Mask 273k B MHelmet R31
Beast Hide Hood 273k B LHelmet R31

Foreman Boslo (31) Kestrel WP
Pick Axe 112k Tool R0 
Miner’s Lantern 273k B Earring R30 
Ancient Vanguard Captain’s Crest 448k B Amulet R32 
Miner’s Lantern 546k G Earring R30 
Ancient Vanguard Captain’s Crest 896k G Amulet R32 
Accelerated Cleaver 224k B Axe R32 
Accelerated Cleaver 448k G Axe R32 

Vanguard Scout Holt (32) Forlorn Gate WP
Vanguard Spy Badge 273k B Earring R30 
Vanguard Spy Badge 546k G Earring R30 
Gear-Locked Staff 336k B Staff R32
Flaying Razor 224k B Dagger R32
Flaying Razor 448k G Dagger R32
Gear-Locked Staff 672k G Staff R32

Vanguard Scout Pickins (33) Ogre Road WP
Devourer Stinger 294k B Earring R33
Devourer Stinger 581k G Earring R33
Gear-Locked Greatblade 350k B Greatsword R33
Grind Mace 231k B Mace R33
Gear-Locked Greatblade 693k G Greatsword R33
Grind Mace 462k G Mace R33

Lieutenant Marrel (33) Vulture’s WP
Mortar Shell Propeller 294k B Earring R33
Mortar Shell Propeller 581k G Earring R33
Oil Funnel Warhorn 231k B Warhorn R33
Flamebelch Sword 231k B Sword R33
Geared Carapace 231k B Shield R33
Geared Carapace 462k G Shield R33
Flamebelch Sword 462k G Sword R33
Oil Funnel Warhorn 462k G Warhorn R33

Lieutenant Tyler (34) Tyler’s Bivouac WP
Worker’s Sickle 119k Tool R0 
Preserved Red Iris 294k B Earring R34
Preserved Red Iris 581k G Earring R34
Recipe: Ascalon Ghost Potion 224k G Recipe: ???

Vanguard Lieutenant Viles (35) Summit WP
Ebonhawk Cease Fire Agreement 301k B Earring R35 
Ebonhawk Cease Fire Agreement 595k G Earring R35 
Clockworker’s Scepter 238k B Scepter R35
Machine-soul Focus 238k B Focus R35 
Machine-soul Focus 476k G Focus R35 
Clockworker’s Scepter 476k G Scepter R35
Pit Fighter’s Coat 714k G HCoat R35
Witchdoctor’s Coat 714k G LCoat R35
Silent Walker’s Coat 714k G MCoat R35
Silent Walker’s Coat 357k B MCoat R35
Witchdoctor’s Coat 357k B LCoat R35
Pit Fighter’s Coat 357k B HCoat R35

Legionnaire Crunchbone (36) Summit WP
Charr Legions Cease Fire Agreement 308k B Earring R36
Charr Legions Cease Fire Agreement 616k G Earring R36
Enforcer’s Shotgun 371k B Rifle R36
Enforcer’s Shotgun 735k G Rifle R36
Pit Fighter’s Shoulderguard 539k G HShoulders R36
Apothecary’s Mantle 539k G LShoulders R36
Silent Walker’s Shoulder Guards 539k G MShoulders R36
Silent Walker’s Shoulder Guards 273k B MShoulders R36
Apothecary’s Mantle 273k B LShoulders R36
Pit Fighter’s Shoulderguard 273k B HShoulders R36

Rancher Jenneth (37) Rosko’s Campsite WP
Bun Yan Axe 77k Tool R0 
Roskos Campsite Famous Bean Spoon 308k B Earring R37 
Roskos Campsite Famous Bean Spoon 616k G Earring R37 
Gear Assisted Longbow 371k B Longbow R37 
Quickshot Shortbow 371k B Shortbow R37
Quickshot Shortbow 735k G Shortbow R37
Gear Assisted Longbow 735k G Longbow R37 
Pit Fighter’s Sandals 490k G HBoots R37
Witchdoctor’s Slippers 490k G LBoots R37
Silent Walker’s Shoes 490k G MBoots R37
Silent Walker’s Shoes 245k B MBoots R37
Witchdoctor’s Slippers 245k B LBoots R37
Pit Fighter’s Sandals 245k B HBoots R37

Iron Legion Scout Steeltooth (38) Skoll’s Bivouac WP
Renegade Wanted Poster 315k B Earring R38
Ancient Charr Decoder Ring 378k B Ring R38
Ancient Charr Decoder Ring 756k G Ring R38
Renegade Wanted Poster 630k G Earring R38
Pit Fighter’s Skirt 707k G HPants R38
Witchdoctor’s Leggings 707k G LPants R38
Silent Walker’s Trousers 707k G MPants R38

Sentinel Gristletooth (39) Thunderbreak WP
Sentinel’s Perch Scout Medal 329k B Earring R39
Sentinel’s Perch Scout Medal 651k G Earring R39
Steel Worker’s Harpoon 392k B Spear R39
Valiant’s Speargun 392k B Harpoon Gun R39
Waveshaper’s Trident 392k B Trident R39
Steel Worker’s Harpoon 777k G Spear R39
Valiant’s Speargun 777k G Harpoon Gun R39
Heavy Diver’s Mask 651k G HHelmet R39
Waveshaper’s Trident 777k G Trident R39
Light Diver’s Mask 651k G LHelmet R39
Medium Diver’s Mask 651k G MHelmet R39
Heavy Diver’s Mask 329k B HHelmet R39
Light Diver’s Mask 329k B LHelmet R39
Medium Diver’s Mask 329k B MHelmet R39

Krange Lodefinder (40) Tenaebron WP
Sentinel Chemistry Set 336k B Earring R40 
Sentinel Chemistry Set 665k G Earring R40 
Blazing Incinerator 266k B Torch R40
Blazing Incinerator 532k G Torch R40
Pit Fighter’s Wrist Guards 483k G HGloves R40
Witchdoctor’s Clutches 483k G LGloves R40
Silent Walker’s Gloves 483k G MGloves R40
Silent Walker’s Gloves 245k B MGloves R40
Witchdoctor’s Clutches 245k B LGloves R40
Pit Fighter’s Wrist Guards 245k B HGloves R40

*Lornar’s Pass*

Hune (27) Thunderhorns WP
Kidney Bean 3k Material: Chef
Darksteel Logging Axe 105k Tool R40 
Cooking Spoon 245k B Earring R27
Work Gauntlets 182k B HGloves R27
Work Gloves 182k B LGloves R27
Work Leather Gloves 182k B MGloves R27
Hatchet 196k B Axe R27
Cooking Spoon 490k G Earring R27
Cooking Spoon 245k B Earring R27 
Work Gauntlets 357k G HGloves R27
Work Gloves 357k G LGloves R27
Work Leather Gloves 357k G MGloves R27
Hatchet 392k G Axe R27

Foreman Timar Cubisson (28) Nentor WP
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40 
Mining Lantern 259k B Earring R28
Sturdy Heavy Leggings 287k B HPants R28
Sturdy Leggings 287k B LPants R28
Sturdy Leather Leggings 287k B MPants R28
Mining Hammer 308k B Hammer R28
Mining Lantern 511k G Earring R28
Sturdy Heavy Leggings 574k G HPants R28
Sturdy Leggings 574k G LPants R28
Sturdy Leather Leggings 574k G MPants R28
Mining Hammer 609k G Hammer R28

Miner Kelgg (28) Nentor WP
Pet Rock 259k B Earring R28
Sturdy Helm 259k B HHelmet R28
Sturdy Hood 259k B LHelmet R28
Sturdy Mask 259k B MHelmet R28
Skritt Neutralizer 203k B Mace R28
Cave Torch 203k B Torch R28
Pet Rock 511k G Earring R28
Sturdy Helm 511k G HHelmet R28
Sturdy Hood 511k G LHelmet R28
Sturdy Mask 511k G MHelmet R28
Skritt Neutralizer 406k G Mace R28
Cave Torch 406k G Torch R28

Arcanist Aurelio Shiverpaw (29) Mistriven WP
Grawl Tribal Paint 266k B Earring R29
Padded Pauldrons 231k B HShoulders R29
Padded Mantle 231k B LShoulders R29
Thick Shoulderpads 231k B MShoulders R29
Grawl String Bow 315k B Longbow R29
Grawl String Shortbow 315k B Shortbow R29
Grawl Tribal Paint 525k G Earring R29
Grawl String Shortbow 630k G Shortbow R29
Grawl String Bow 630k G Longbow R29
Thick Shoulderpads 462k G MShoulders R29
Padded Mantle 462k G LShoulders R29
Padded Pauldrons 462k G HShoulders R29

Scholar Rinceword (30) Pinnacle Enclave WP
Dredge Manifesto 273k B Earring R30
Black Powder Rifle 329k B Rifle R30
Dredge Manifesto 546k G Earring R30
Black Powder Rifle 651k G Rifle R30
Jalis Family Ring 651k G Ring R30 

Agent Kaukiri (31) Lamentation WP
Order of Whispers Accommodations 273k B Earring R31
Sturdy Breastplate 329k B HCoat R31
Sturdy Garb 329k B LCoat R31
Sturdy Coat 329k B MCoat R31
Hidden Pistol 217k B Pistol R31
Order of Whispers Accommodations 546k G Earring R31
Hidden Pistol 434k G Pistol R31
Sturdy Coat 651k G MCoat R31
Sturdy Garb 651k G LCoat R31
Sturdy Breastplate 651k G HCoat R31

Scholar Garrius Darkpaw (32) Lamentation WP
Steam Sprocket 280k B Earring R32
Sturdy Staff 336k B Staff R32
Steam Sprocket 560k G Earring R32
Sturdy Staff 672k G Staff R32
Steam Gasket Ring 672k G Ring R32

Herder Lyot (33) Rocklair WP
Dolyak Blanket 294k B Earring R33
Skinning Knife 231k B Dagger R33
Herding Horn 231k B Warhorn R33
Heavy Boots 231k B HBoots R33
Cloth Shoes 231k B LBoots R33
Leather Boots 231k B MBoots R33
Dolyak Blanket 581k G Earring R33
Skinning Knife 462k G Dagger R33
Herding Horn 462k G Warhorn R33
Heavy Boots 462k G HBoots R33
Cloth Shoes 462k G LBoots R33
Leather Boots 462k G MBoots R33

Researcher Suki (34) Rocklair WP
Frozen Imp Heart 294k B Earring R34
Horned Focus 231k B Focus R34
Horned Focus 231k B Focus R34 
Frozen Imp Heart 581k G Earring R34
Horned Focus 462k G Focus R34
Horned Focus 462k G Focus R34 

Priory Explorer Leandra (35) Winterthaw WP
Stone Summit Badges 301k B Earring R35
Trusty Blade 238k B Sword R35
Stone Summit Badges 595k G Earring R35
Trusty Blade 476k G Sword R35
Drake Tooth Necklace 952k G Amulet R35

Priory Arcanist Kruppa (36) Winterthaw WP
Hardened Destroyer Core 308k B Earring R36
Heavy Leggings 343k B HPants R36
Thick Leggings 343k B LPants R36
Thick Leather Leggings 343k B MPants R36
Sturdy Shield 245k B Shield R36
Hardened Destroyer Core 616k G Earring R36
Heavy Leggings 686k G HPants R36
Thick Leggings 686k G LPants R36
Thick Leather Leggings 686k G MPants R36
Sturdy Shield 490k G Shield R36

Queldip (36) False Lake WP
Peg Leg Screw 308k B Earring R36
Quaggin Gauntlets 224k B HGloves R36 
Quaggin Gloves 224k B LGloves R36 
Quaggin Leather Gloves 224k B MGloves R36 
oOOoo Shooter 371k B Harpoon Gun R36 
ooOoo Trident 371k B Trident R36 
Peg Leg Screw 616k G Earring R36
Quaggin Gauntlets 441k G HGloves R36 
Quaggin Gloves 441k G LGloves R36 
Quaggin Leather Gloves 441k G MGloves R36 
oOOoo Shooter 735k G Harpoon Gun R36 
ooOoo Trident 735k G Trident R36 

Duidda (37) Demon’s Maw WP
Pirate Flask 308k B Earring R37
Cloth Aquabreather 308k B LHelmet R37 
Metal Aquabreather 7k B HHelmet R37 
Leather Aquabreather 7k B MHelmet R37 
OoOoo Spear 371k B Spear R37 
Pirate Flask 616k G Earring R37
Cloth Aquabreather 616k G LHelmet R37 
Metal Aquabreather 7k G HHelmet R37 
Leather Aquabreather 7k G MHelmet R37 
OoOoo Spear 735k G Spear R37 

Hunter Neida (38) Vanjir’s Stead WP
Bay Leaf 3k Material: Chef
Darksteel Harvesting Sickle 105k Tool R40 
Hunting Trophy 315k B Earring R38
Sturdy Zweihander 378k B Greatsword R38
Hunting Trophy 630k G Earring R38
Sturdy Zweihander 756k G Greatsword R38

Researcher Bramm (39) Vanjir’s Stead WP
Ettin Speaking Bone 329k B Earring R39
Sturdy Boots 259k B HBoots R39 
Sturdy Shoes 259k B LBoots R39 
Sturdy Leather Boots 259k B MBoots R39 
Sturdy Leather Boots 518k G MBoots R39 
Sturdy Shoes 518k G LBoots R39 
Sturdy Boots 518k G HBoots R39 
Ettin Speaking Bone 651k G Earring R39
Potion of Ettin Essence 672k Y Consumable


*Harathi Hinterlands*

Raquel Ardor (35) Shieldbluff WP
Cane’s Justice 476k G Sword R35
Cane’s Fury 476k G Pistol R35
Cane’s Justice 238k B Sword R35
Cane’s Fury 238k B Pistol R35
Cane’s Approval 595k G Earring R35
Cane’s Approval 301k B Earring R35

Lieutenant Summers (36) Nightguard WP
Nightguard Greatsword 693k G Greatsword R34 
Nightguard Greatsword 350k B Greatsword R34 
Hand Written Note 581k G Earring R34 
Hand Written Note 294k B Earring R34 
Mask of the Nightguard 511k G MHelmet R28 
Hood of the Nightguard 511k G LHelmet R28 
Helm of the Nightguard 511k G HHelmet R28 
Mask of the Nightguard 259k B MHelmet R28 
Hood of the Nightguard 259k B LHelmet R28 
Helm of the Nightguard 259k B HHelmet R28 
Cherry 3k Material: Chef

Marden Etien (37) Grey Gritta’s WP
Company Heavy Shoulderguards 217k B HShoulders R26 
Company Cloth Mantle 217k B LShoulders R26 
Company Leather Shoulderpads 217k B MShoulders R26 
Company Heavy Shoulderguards 434k G HShoulders R26 
Company Cloth Mantle 434k G LShoulders R26 
Company Leather Shoulderpads 434k G MShoulders R26 
Honorary Company Membership Badge 308k B Earring R36 
Honorary Company Membership Badge 616k G Earring R36 
Brikk’s Hammer 371k B Hammer R36 
Brikk’s Hammer 735k G Hammer R36 
Hawkes’ Warhorn 490k G Warhorn R36 
Warhorn of the Company 245k B Warhorn R36 

Seraph Scout Jones (38) Recovery Camp WP
Two-step Shield 490k G Shield R37 
Two-step Shield 245k B Shield R37 
Smashed Centaur Catapult Gear 616k G Earring R37 
Smashed Centaur Catapult Gear 308k B Earring R37 
Cloth Centaur Kickers 392k G LBoots R27 
Leather Centaur Kickers 392k G MBoots R27 
Heavy Centaur Kickers 392k G HBoots R27 
Cloth Centaur Kickers 196k B LBoots R27 
Leather Centaur Kickers 196k B MBoots R27 
Heavy Centaur Kickers 196k B HBoots R27 

Wounded Private Felix (38) Wynchona Rally Point WP
Private Felix’s Gauntlets 182k B HGloves R26 
Private Felix’s Cloth Gloves 182k B LGloves R26 
Private Felix’s Leather Gloves 182k B MGloves R26 
Private Felix’s Gauntlets 357k G HGloves R26 
Private Felix’s Cloth Gloves 357k G LGloves R26 
Private Felix’s Leather Gloves 357k G MGloves R26 
Confiscated Bandit Schematics 308k B Earring R37 
Confiscated Bandit Schematics 616k G Earring R37 
Felix’s Rifle 371k B Rifle R37 
Felix’s Rifle 735k G Rifle R37 
Steel Harvesting Sickle 77k Tool R25

Durmand Priory Explorer Ket (39) Demetra WP
Ancient White Mantle Badge 315k B Earring R38 
Ancient Ring 315k B Earring R38 
Ancient White Mantle Badge 630k G Earring R38 
Ancient Ring 630k G Earring R38 
Ancient Focus 252k B Focus R38 
Ancient Scepter 252k B Scepter R38 
Ancient Focus 504k G Focus R38 
Ancient Scepter 504k G Scepter R38 

Lieutenant Pickins (40) Seraph’s Landing WP
Pickin’s Trident 777k G Trident R39 
Pickin’s Speargun 777k G Harpoon Gun R39 
Seraph’s Landing Mace 518k G Mace R39 
Pickin’s Harpoon 777k G Spear R39 
Pickin’s Trident 392k B Trident R39 
Pickin’s Speargun 392k B Harpoon Gun R39 
Seraph’s Landing Mace 259k B Mace R39 
Pickin’s Harpoon 392k B Spear R39 
Seraph Trebuchet User’s Manual 777k G Ring R39 
Seraph Trebuchet User’s Manual 392k B Ring R39 
Pickin’s Medium Rebreather 560k G MHelmet R32 
Pickin’s Light Rebreather 560k G LHelmet R32 
Pickin’s Heavy Rebreather 560k G HHelmet R32 
Pickin’s Medium Rebreather 280k B MHelmet R32 
Pickin’s Light Rebreather 280k B LHelmet R32 
Pickin’s Heavy Rebreather 280k B HHelmet R32 
Almond 3k Material: Chef

Sentry Triktiki (42) Junction Camp WP
Shiny Frying Pan 336k B Earring R40 
Shiny Frying Pan 665k G Earring R40 
Dagger of Dubious Origin 266k B Dagger R40 
Dagger of Dubious Origin 532k G Dagger R40 
Recipe: Triktiki Omelet 322k G Recipe: Chef

Seraph Corporal Lebeau (43) Junction Camp WP
Seraph Heavy Leggings 287k B HPants R28 
Seraph Light Leggings 287k B LPants R28 
Seraph Leather Leggings 287k B MPants R28 
Seraph Heavy Leggings 574k G HPants R28 
Seraph Light Leggings 574k G LPants R28 
Seraph Leather Leggings 574k G MPants R28 
Seraph Assault Kit 336k B Earring R41 
Seraph Assault Kit 665k G Earring R41 

Forward Scout Luke (44) Cloven Hoof WP
Timber Axe 273k B Axe R42 
Luke’s Torch 273k B Torch R42 
Timber Axe 546k G Axe R42 
Luke’s Torch 546k G Torch R42 
Broken Shackles 1,092k G Amulet R42 
Broken Shackles 546k B Amulet R42 
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40 
Darksteel Logging Axe 105k Tool R40 

Forward Scout Greta (45) Cloven Hoof WP
Seraph Breastplate 329k B HCoat R31 
Seraph Coat 329k B LCoat R31 
Seraph Vest 329k B MCoat R31 
Seraph Breastplate 651k G HCoat R31 
Seraph Coat 651k G LCoat R31 
Seraph Vest 651k G MCoat R31 
Seraph Medal of Honor 560k B Amulet R43 
Seraph Medal of Honor 1,120k G Amulet R43 
Modniir Eviscerator 280k B Axe R43 
Modniir Eviscerator 560k G Axe R43 
Modniir Flatbow 420k B Longbow R43 
Modniir Flatbow 840k G Longbow R43 
Modniir Stinger 420k B Shortbow R43 
Modniir Stinger 840k G Shortbow R43 
Modniir Carver 280k B Dagger R43 
Modniir Carver 560k G Dagger R43 
Modniir Effigy 280k B Focus R43 
Modniir Effigy 560k G Focus R43 
Modniir Sunderer 420k B Greatsword R43 
Modniir Sunderer 840k G Greatsword R43 
Modniir Pulverizer 420k B Hammer R43 
Modniir Pulverizer 840k G Hammer R43 
Modniir Harpoon Gun 420k B Harpoon Gun R43 
Modniir Harpoon Gun 840k G Harpoon Gun R43 
Modniir Punisher 280k B Mace R43 
Modniir Punisher 560k G Mace R43 
Modniir Revolver 280k B Pistol R43 
Modniir Revolver 560k G Pistol R43 
Modniir Boomstick 420k B Rifle R43 
Modniir Boomstick 840k G Rifle R43 
Modniir Baton 280k B Scepter R43 
Modniir Baton 560k G Scepter R43 
Modniir Ward 280k B Shield R43 
Modniir Ward 560k G Shield R43 
Modniir Impaler 420k B Spear R43 
Modniir Impaler 840k G Spear R43 
Modniir Quarterstaff 420k B Staff R43 
Modniir Quarterstaff 840k G Staff R43 
Modniir Saber 280k B Sword R43 
Modniir Saber 560k G Sword R43 
Modniir Wartorch 280k B Torch R43 
Modniir Wartorch 560k G Torch R43 
Modniir Trident 420k B Trident R43 
Modniir Trident 840k G Trident R43 
Modniir Harbinger 280k B Warhorn R43 
Modniir Harbinger 560k G Warhorn R43 


*Blazeridge Steppes*

Kai Clashscorn (40) Twin Sisters WP
Peace Treaty Memo 336k B Earring R40 
Heavy Foewatch Leggings 378k B HPants R40
Light Foewatch Leggings 378k B LPants R40
Medium Foewatch Leggings 378k B MPants R40
Heavy Foewatch Leggings 749k G HPants R40
Light Foewatch Leggings 749k G LPants R40
Medium Foewatch Leggings 749k G MPants R40
Foewatch Shield 266k B Shield R40
Foewatch Shield 532k G Shield R40
Foewatch Sword 266k B Sword R40
Foewatch Sword 532k G Sword R40
Darksteel Logging Axe 105k Tool R40 

Deno Scratchback (41) Splintercrest Fort WP
Deno’s Fish Hook 336k B Earring R41
Deno’s Harpoon 399k B Spear R41
Deno’s Speargun 399k B Harpoon Gun R41
Deno’s Trident 399k B Trident R41
Deno’s Harpoon 798k G Spear R41
Deno’s Speargun 798k G Harpoon Gun R41
Deno’s Trident 798k G Trident R41

Torruh Sweptweave (42) Splintercrest Fort WP
Sweptweave Schematic 343k B Earring R42 
Recipe: Sweptweave Rifle 126k G Recipe: Huntsman 
Sentinel’s Pistol 546k G Pistol R42

Sentinel Erria Riptongue (42) Tumok’s WP
Stone of Rinn 343k B Earring R42 
Heavy Sentinel’s Gloves 252k B HGloves R42
Cloth Sentinel’s Gloves 252k B LGloves R42
Leather Sentinel’s Gloves 252k B MGloves R42
Heavy Sentinel’s Gloves 497k G HGloves R42
Cloth Sentinel’s Gloves 497k G LGloves R42
Leather Sentinel’s Gloves 497k G MGloves R42

Engineer Burlage Firestoker (43) Steeleye WP
Iron Legion Badge of Bravery 350k B Earring R43
Heavy Steeleye Chestpiece 420k B HCoat R43
Light Steeleye Chestpiece 420k B LCoat R43
Medium Steeleye Chestpiece 420k B MCoat R43
Heavy Steeleye Chestpiece 840k G HCoat R43
Light Steeleye Chestpiece 840k G LCoat R43
Medium Steeleye Chestpiece 840k G MCoat R43
Steeleye Greatsword 420k B Greatsword R43
Steeleye Greatsword 840k G Greatsword R43

Avarr Sneakpaw (43) Behem WP
Ogre Pet Tags 350k B Earring R43
Sneakpaw’s Warhorn 280k B Warhorn R43 
Sneakpaw’s Warhorn 560k G Warhorn R43 
Sneakpaw’s Mace 280k B Mace R43
Sneakpaw’s Mace 560k G Mace R43

Scholar Olenn (44) Refuge Sanctum WP
Tiny Crystal Shard 350k B Earring R44
Modified Long B.O.W. 420k B Longbow R44
Modified Short B.O.W. 420k B Shortbow R44
Modified Long B.O.W. 840k G Longbow R44
Modified Short B.O.W. 840k G Shortbow R44

Historian Jinell (45) Refuge Sanctum WP
Scriptures of Dwayna 364k B Earring R45
Serenity Focus 287k B Focus R45
Serenity Scepter 287k B Scepter R45
Serenity Focus 574k G Focus R45
Serenity Scepter 574k G Scepter R45

Sentinel Faithspotter (45) Kinar Fort WP
Flashing Mine Blinker 364k B Earring R45
Kinar Torch 287k B Torch R45 
Kinar Torch 574k G Torch R45 
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40 

Sentinel Scout Liharn (46) Brandview WP
Sentinel’s Scout Badge 371k B Earring R46
Sentinel Scout Heavy Helm 371k B HHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Cloth Helm 371k B LHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Leather Helm 371k B MHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Heavy Helm 735k G HHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Cloth Helm 735k G LHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Leather Helm 735k G MHelmet R46
Sentinel Scout Rifle 441k B Rifle R46
Sentinel Scout Rifle 882k G Rifle R46 

Shelp (46) Expanse WP
Pressed Friendship Flower 371k B Earring R46
Darksteel Harvesting Sickle 105k Tool R40 
Lime 3k Material: Chef

Wode (47) Lowland Burns WP
Harpy Love Memento 371k B Earring R47
Promise Ring 441k B Ring R47
Wode’s Staff 441k B Staff R47 
Wode’s Staff 882k G Staff R47 

Fina Duskmaker (48) Terra Carorunda WP
Night Vision Enhancers 378k B Earring R48 
Heavy Duskmade Boots. 301k B HBoots R48 
Cloth Duskmade Boots. 301k B LBoots R48 
Leather Duskmade Boots. 301k B MBoots R48 
Heavy Duskmade Boots. 602k G HBoots R48 
Cloth Duskmade Boots. 602k G LBoots R48 
Leather Duskmade Boots. 602k G MBoots R48 

Jahr Duskrend (49) Terra Carorunda WP
Bomb Fuse 385k B Earring R49
Duskrend Dagger 308k B Dagger R49
Duskrend Dagger 616k G Dagger R49

Fahrtak Shatterfriend (50) Brokentooth WP
Scout Commendation Letter 399k B Earring R50
Sentinel’s Scout Hammer 476k B Hammer R50
Sentinel’s Scout Hammer 945k G Hammer R50
Sentinel’s Scout Axe 315k B Axe R50
Sentinel’s Scout Axe 630k G Axe R50

*Dredgehaunt Cliffs*

Scholar Daphne (40) Toran Hollow WP
Durmand Priory Field Guide to Jormag 336k B Earring R41
Durmand Priory Field Guide to Jormag 336k B Earring R41 
Heavy Shelter Gloves 245k B HGloves R40
Cloth Shelter Gloves 245k B LGloves R40
Leather Shelter Gloves 245k B MGloves R40
Heavy Shelter Gloves 483k G HGloves R40
Cloth Shelter Gloves 483k G LGloves R40
Leather Shelter Gloves 483k G MGloves R40
Shelter Dagger 266k B Dagger R40
Shelter Dagger 532k G Dagger R40

Scholar Antal the Patient (41) Hessdallen Kenning WP
Durmand Priory Field Guide to Skritt 336k B Earring R41
Durmand Priory Field Guide to Skritt 336k B Earring R41 
Patient Shield 266k B Shield R41
Patient Shield 532k G Shield R41
Patient Sword 266k B Sword R41
Patient Sword 532k G Sword R41

Toka Axegrinder (42) Wyrmblood WP
Snow Leopard Totem 343k B Earring R42
Snow Leopard Totem 343k B Earring R42 
Leather Wyrmblood Boots 273k B MBoots R42
Cloth Wyrmblood Boots 273k B LBoots R42
Heavy Wyrmblood Boots 273k B HBoots R42
Heavy Wyrmblood Boots 546k G HBoots R42
Cloth Wyrmblood Boots 546k G LBoots R42
Leather Wyrmblood Boots 546k G MBoots R42
Wyrmblood Warhorn 273k B Warhorn R42
Wyrmblood Warhorn 546k G Warhorn R42

Disa (43) Travelen’s WP
Travelen’s Lodge Commemorative Spoon 350k B Earring R43
Travelen’s Lodge Commemorative Spoon 350k B Earring R43 
Heavy Travelen’s Leggings 392k B HPants R43
Light Travelen’s Leggings 392k B LPants R43
Medium Travelen’s Leggings 392k B MPants R43
Heavy Travelen’s Leggings 784k G HPants R43
Light Travelen’s Leggings 784k G LPants R43
Medium Travelen’s Leggings 784k G MPants R43
Travelen Greatsword 420k B Greatsword R43
Travelen Greatsword 840k G Greatsword R43
Almond 3k Material: Chef
Cherry 3k Material: Chef
Darksteel Logging Axe 105k Tool R40 

Grawl Shaman (44) Mountain’s Tail WP
Painted Mokooki Hunter’s Pottery 350k B Earring R44
Painted Mokooki Hunter’s Pottery 350k B Earring R44 
Mokooki Short Bow 420k B Shortbow R44
Mokooki Short Bow 840k G Shortbow R44
Mokooki Long Bow 420k B Longbow R44
Mokooki Long Bow 840k G Longbow R44

Drakkitoka (45) Nottowr Fault WP
Very Shiny Thing 364k B Earring R45 
Very Shiny Thing 364k B Earring R45 
Ratatosk Pistol 287k B Pistol R45
Ratatosk Pistol 574k G Pistol R45
Ratatosk Rifle 434k B Rifle R45
Ratatosk Rifle 861k G Rifle R45
Darksteel Harvesting Sickle 105k Tool R40 

Arcanist Dotta (46) Kenning Testing Ground WP
Priory Field Guide to Dredge 371k B Earring R46
Priory Field Guide to Dredge 371k B Earring R46 
Dostoev Heavy Helm 371k B HHelmet R46
Dostoev Cloth Helm 371k B LHelmet R46
Dostoev Leather Helm 371k B MHelmet R46
Dostoev Heavy Helm 735k G HHelmet R46
Dostoev Cloth Helm 735k G LHelmet R46
Dostoev Leather Helm 735k G MHelmet R46
Dostoev Hammer 441k B Hammer R46
Dostoev Hammer 882k G Hammer R46
Dostoev Torch 294k B Torch R46
Dostoev Torch 588k G Torch R46
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40 

Arcanist Vance (47) Granite Citadel WP
Priory Granite Citadel History 371k B Earring R47 
Priory Granite Citadel History 371k B Earring R47 
Priory Granite Citadel History 371k B Earring R47 
Granite Citadel Defender Ring 441k B Ring R47
Kilroy Stonekin Necklace 441k B Ring R47 
Granite Staff 441k B Staff R47
Granite Staff 882k G Staff R47

Magister Roslin (48) Dociu WP
Priory Wilderness Survival Guide 378k B Earring R48
Priory Wilderness Survival Guide 378k B Earring R48 
Black Earth Harpoon 455k B Spear R48
Black Earth Speargun 455k B Harpoon Gun R48
Black Earth Trident 455k B Trident R48
Black Earth Harpoon 903k G Spear R48
Black Earth Speargun 903k G Harpoon Gun R48
Black Earth Trident 903k G Trident R48

Explorer Brokkar (49) Frostland WP
Priory Field Guide to Munitions 385k B Earring R49
Priory Field Guide to Munitions 385k B Earring R49 
Heavy De Molish Chestpiece 462k B HCoat R49
Light De Molish Chestpiece 462k B LCoat R49
Medium De Molish Chestpiece 462k B MCoat R49
Heavy De Molish Chestpiece 924k G HCoat R49
Light De Molish Chestpiece 924k G LCoat R49
Medium De Molish Chestpiece 924k G MCoat R49
De Molish Mace 308k B Mace R49
De Molish Mace 616k G Mace R49
De Molish Axe 308k B Axe R49
De Molish Axe 616k G Axe R49

Magister Kathryn (50) Tribulation WP
Priory Sorrows Embrace History 399k B Earring R50 
Priory Sorrows Embrace History 399k B Earring R50 
Heavy Tribulation Shoulderguards 350k B HShoulders R50
Light Tribulation Shoulderguards 350k B LShoulders R50
Medium Tribulation Shoulderguards 350k B MShoulders R50
Heavy Tribulation Shoulderguards 693k G HShoulders R50
Light Tribulation Shoulderguards 693k G LShoulders R50
Medium Tribulation Shoulderguards 693k G MShoulders R50
Tribulation Focus 315k B Focus R50
Tribulation Focus 630k G Focus R50
Tribulation Scepter 315k B Scepter R50
Tribulation Scepter 630k G Scepter R50


*Bloodtide Coast*

Lionscout Tunnira (45) Archen Foreland WP
Frog in a Jar 364k B Earring R45
Frog in a Jar 721k G Earring R45
Coconut 18k Material: Chef
Lionguard Heavy Footguard. 287k B HBoots R45 
Lionguard Leather Footguard. 287k B MBoots R45 
Lionguard Cloth Footguard. 287k B LBoots R45 
Lionguard Rifle 434k B Rifle R45 
Lionguard Rifle 861k G Rifle R45 
Enhanced Miner’s Hammer Mark G 434k B Hammer R45 
Lionguard Hammer 861k G Hammer R45

Professor Maciver (45) Sorrowful WP
Ghostly Dabloon 721k G Earring R45 
Ghostly Dabloon 371k B Earring R46 
Ancient Krytan Jewelry 1,260k G Amulet R50 
Ancient Krytan Jewelry 630k B Amulet R50 
Lionguard Scepter 294k B Scepter R46 
Lionguard Scepter 588k G Scepter R46 
Durmand Prior Focus 588k G Focus R46 
Durmand Prior Focus 588k G Focus R46 

Bram Dawnrazer (46) Sorrowful WP
Crab Bedazzler 371k B Earring R46
Crab Bedazzler 735k G Earring R46
Heavy Durmand Prior Gloves 266k B HGloves R46 
Lather Durmand Prior Gloves 266k B MGloves R46 
Cloth Durmand Prior Gloves 266k B LGloves R46 
Heavy Durmand Prior Gloves 532k G HGloves R46 
Lather Durmand Prior Gloves 532k G MGloves R46 
Cloth Durmand Prior Gloves 532k G LGloves R46 
Charr Warhorn 294k B Warhorn R46
Charr Warhorn 588k G Warhorn R46
Crab Food 28k B Consumable

Creator Zee (47) Sorrowful WP
Smashed Inquest Capacitor 735k G Earring R46 
Smashed Inquest Capacitor 371k B Earring R47
Metal Aquabreather 7k B HHelmet R47 
Metal Aquabreather 7k B MHelmet R47 
Metal Aquabreather 7k B LHelmet R47 
Metal Aquabreather 7k G HHelmet R47 
Metal Aquabreather 7k G MHelmet R47 
Metal Aquabreather 7k G LHelmet R47 
Mighty Scepter 588k G Scepter R47 
Mighty Scepter 588k G Scepter R47

Agent Morder (47) Marshwatch Haven WP
Cannon Fuse 756k G Earring R48 
Cannon Fuse 378k B Earring R48 
Splitting Axe 602k G Tool R0 
Pirate Axe 301k B Axe R48 
Pirate Axe 602k G Axe R48 

Agent Cotts (48) Marshwatch Haven WP
Lucky Pirate Rum Cork 378k B Earring R48
Lucky Pirate Rum Cork 756k G Earring R48
Pirates Pistol 301k B Pistol R48 
Pirates Pistol 602k G Pistol R48 
Pirate Hard Tack 28k B Consumable
Pirates Peg Leg 28k Env. Weapon 

Fisherman Carter (49) Stormbluff WP
Order of Whispers Secret Note 385k B Earring R49
Heavy Pirates Leggings 434k B HPants R49 
Medium Pirates Leggings 434k B MPants R49 
Light Pirates Leggings 434k B LPants R49 
Heavy Pirates Leggings 434k B HPants R49 
Medium Pirates Leggings 434k B MPants R49 
Light Pirates Leggings 434k B LPants R49 
Pirate’s Dagger 308k B Dagger R49
Pirate’s Dagger 616k G Dagger R49

Crusader Aisling (50) Firthside Vigil WP
Vigil Scout Medal 630k B Amulet R51 
Vigil Scout Medal 1,260k G Amulet R51 
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 476k B HCoat R51 
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 476k B MCoat R51 
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 476k B LCoat R51
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 945k G HCoat R51 
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 945k G MCoat R51 
Heavy Vigil Chestpiece 945k G LCoat R51 
Vigil Sword 315k B Sword R51 
Vigil Sword 630k G Sword R51 
Vigil Shield 315k B Shield R51 
Vigil Shield 315k B Shield R51 

Crusader Patrick (51) Firthside Vigil WP
Deactivated Dredge Mine 630k B Amulet R50 
Deactivated Dredge Mine 1,26k G Amulet R50 
Mining Pick 602k G Tool R0 
Vigil Leather Helm 399k B MHelmet R50 
Vigil Heavy Helm 399k B HHelmet R50 
Vigil Cloth Helm 399k B LHelmet R50 
Vigil Leather Helm 791k G MHelmet R50 
Vigil Heavy Helm 791k G HHelmet R50 
Vigil Cloth Helm 791k G LHelmet R50 
Vigil Greatsword 476k B Greatsword R50 
Vigil Greatsword 945k G Greatsword R50 

Scholar Sharpslash (52) Laughing Gull WP
Rusty Trident Tip 399k B Earring R50 
Rusty Trident Tip 791k G Earring R50 
Ancient Krytan Jewelry 1,260k G Amulet R50 
Ancient Krytan Jewelry 630k B Amulet R50 
Durmand Prior Harpoon 476k B Spear R50 
Durmand Prior Speargun 476k B Harpoon Gun R50 
Durmand Prior Trident 476k B Trident R50 
Durmand Prior Harpoon 525k G Spear R22 
Durmand Prior Speargun 525k G Harpoon Gun R22 
Durmand Prior Trident 525k G Trident R22 

Arcanist Sol (53) Barrier Camp WP
Vial of Purified Ocean Water 1,316k G Amulet R53
Heavy Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B HShoulders R53
Medium Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B MShoulders R53
Light Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B LShoulders R53
Light Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B LShoulders R53 
Medium Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B MShoulders R53 
Heavy Vigil Shoulderguards 364k B HShoulders R53 
Durmand Prior Staff 497k B Staff R53 
Durmand Prior Staff 987k G Staff R53 

Explorer Malcolm (54) Jelako WP
Firefly in a Jar 1,316k G Amulet R54
Hylek Torch 329k B Torch R54
Durmand Prior Mace 658k G Mace R54 
Durmand Prior Mace 329k B Mace R54 
Hylek Torch 658k G Torch R54
Recipe: Amulet 161k B Recipe: Jeweler 225

Cesseilia (55) Whisperwill WP
Rare Jungle Orchid 672k B Amulet R55
Foraging Sickle 658k G Tool R0 
Orange 18k Material: Chef
Sylvari Long Bow 504k B Longbow R55 
Sylvari Long Bow 1,008k G Longbow R55 
Plant Dog Transformation 672k Y Consumable R10
Sylvari Short Bow 504k B Shortbow R55 
Sylvari Short Bow 1,008k G Shortbow R55 


*Iron Marches*

Scholar Worfmir (50) Hellion WP
Durmand Priory Guide to Excorcism 399k B Earring R50 
Durmand Priory Guide to Excorcism 791k G Earring R50 
Darksteel Logging Axe 105k Tool R40
Hellion Axe 315k B Axe R50
Hellion Focus 315k B Focus R50
Hellion Axe 630k G Axe R50
Hellion Focus 630k G Focus R50

Legionnaire Bladechipper (51) Bloodfin Lake WP
Wall Fragment 406k B Earring R52 
Wall Fragment 805k G Earring R52 
Bladechipped Helm 406k B HHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Mask 406k B MHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Hat 406k B LHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Helm 805k G HHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Mask 805k G MHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Hat 805k G LHelmet R52 
Bladechipped Sword 322k B Sword R52 
Bladechipped Sword 644k G Sword R52 
Bladechipped Shield 322k B Shield R52 
Bladechipped Shield 644k G Shield R52 

Kennelmaster Warsnout (52) Warhound Village WP
Dog Tags 399k B Earring R51 
Dog Tags 791k G Earring R51 
Warhound Clompers 315k B HBoots R51 
Warhound Boots 315k B MBoots R51 
Warhound Treads 315k B LBoots R51 
Warhound Clompers 630k G HBoots R51 
Warhound Boots 630k G MBoots R51 
Warhound Treads 630k G LBoots R51 
Hound’s Warhorn 315k B Warhorn R51 
Hound’s Warhorn 630k G Warhorn R51 

Centurion Truthbringer (53) Old Piken Ruins WP
Disarmed Mortar Shell 413k B Earring R53
Disarmed Mortar Shell 826k G Earring R53
Mortar Team Leggings 462k B HPants R53
Mortar Team Leggings 462k B MPants R53
Mortar Team Leggings 462k B LPants R53
Mortar Team Leggings 924k G HPants R53
Mortar Team Leggings 924k G MPants R53
Mortar Team Leggings 924k G LPants R53
Centurion’s Tactical Rifle 497k B Rifle R53
Centurion’s Tactical Rifle 987k G Rifle R53

Arcanist Razermane (54) Old Piken Ruins WP
Cappo Family Crest 413k B Earring R54
Cappo Family Crest 826k G Earring R54
Ancient Piken Necklace 658k B Amulet R54 
Magister’s Scepter 329k B Scepter R54 
Magister’s Scepter 658k G Scepter R54 
Magister’s Focus 329k B Focus R54
Magister’s Focus 658k G Focus R54
Magister’s Staff 497k B Staff R54
Magister’s Staff 987k G Staff R54

Braxa Scalehunter (54) Village of Scalecatch WP
Devourer Toy 413k B Earring R54
Devourer Toy 826k G Earring R54
Pear 18k Material: Chef
Devourer Handler Gloves 301k B HGloves R54 
Devourer Handler Gloves 301k B MGloves R54 
Devourer Handler Gloves 301k B LGloves R54 
Devourer Handler Gloves 595k G HGloves R54 
Devourer Handler Gloves 595k G MGloves R54 
Devourer Handler Gloves 595k G LGloves R54 
Devourer Handler’s Short Bow 497k B Shortbow R54 
Devourer Handler’s Longbow 497k B Longbow R54
Devourer Handler’s Short Bow 987k G Shortbow R54 
Devourer Handler’s Longbow 987k G Longbow R54

Warden Scourgejaw (55) Village of Scalecatch WP
Iron Shackles 420k B Earring R55
Iron Shackles 840k G Earring R55
Darksteel Mining Pick 105k Tool R40
Motivational Hammer 504k B Hammer R55
Motivational Hammer 1,008k G Hammer R55

Legionnaire Sleekfur (56) Sleekfur Encampment WP
Iron Legion Machine Gun Gear 434k B Earring R56
Iron Legion Machine Gun Gear 861k G Earring R56
Gunner’s Pauldrons 364k B HShoulders R54 
Gunner’s Pauldrons 364k B MShoulders R54 
Gunner’s Pauldrons 364k B LShoulders R54 
Gunner’s Pauldrons 728k G HShoulders R54 
Gunner’s Pauldrons 728k G MShoulders R54 
Gunner’s Pauldrons 728k G LShoulders R54 
Iron Legion Gunner’s Ring 497k B Ring R56
Iron Legion Gunner’s Ring 987k G Ring R56

Sentinel Staggerfoe (57) Brandwatch Encampment WP
Sentinel Scout Badge 434k B Earring R57
Sentinel Scout Badge 861k G Earring R57
Heavy Aquabreather 434k B HHelmet R57
Leather Aquabreather 434k B MHelmet R57
Cloth Aquabreather 434k B LHelmet R57
Scout’s Harpoon 518k B Spear R57
Scout’s Harpoon 1,029k G Spear R57
Scout’s Speargun 518k B Harpoon Gun R57
Scout’s Speargun 1,029k G Harpoon Gun R57
Scout’s Trident 518k B Trident R57
Scout’s Trident 1,029k G Trident R57

Helo Murkhaunt (58) Town of Cowlfang’s Star WP
Battle of Granite Front Commemorative Badge 448k B Earring R59 
Battle of Granite Front Commemorative Badge 896k G Earring R59 
Rivited Chestplate 539k B HCoat R59 
Rivited Jacket 539k B MCoat R59 
Rivited Coat 539k B LCoat R59 
Rivited Chestplate 1,071k G HCoat R59 
Rivited Jacket 1,071k G MCoat R59 
Rivited Coat 1,071k G LCoat R59 
Rivited Greatsword 539k B Greatsword R59 
Rivited Greatsword 1,071k G Greatsword R59 

Sentinel Jaggedclaw (58) Viper’s Run WP
Sentinel Survival Badge 441k B Earring R58
Sentinel Survival Badge 875k G Earring R58
Crystalwept Pistol 350k B Pistol R58
Crystalwept Pistol 700k G Pistol R58
Crystalwept Torch 350k B Torch R58
Crystalwept Torch 700k G Torch R58

Naknar (59) Grostogg’s Kraal WP
Ogre Gruel Spoon 448k B Earring R59
Ogre Gruel Spoon 896k G Earring R59
Chickpea 18k Material: Chef
Recipe: Minotaur Steak 28k G Recipe: Chef
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 140k Tool R55 
Naknar’s Mace 357k B Mace R59
Naknar’s Mace 714k G Mace R59

Razor (60) Gladefall WP
Manifest of Kalla Scorchrazor 455k B Earring R60
Manifest of Kalla Scorchrazor 910k G Earring R60
Scorch Warband Ring 546k B Ring R60
Scorch Warband Ring 1,092k G Ring R60
Scorchrazor 364k B Dagger R60
Scorchrazor 728k G Dagger R60

*Timberline Falls*

Mensorr (51) Foundation 86 WP
Order of Whispers Secret Code 385k B Earring R49 
Whisper Model KX Pistol 630k G Pistol R51 
Whisper Model K Pistol 315k B Pistol R51 
Mithril Mining Pick 378k B Tool R0 

Scholar Tholin (52) Krongar WP
Commemorative Beer Stein 399k B Earring R50 
Explorer’s Focus 322k B Focus R52
Priory Explorer’s Scepter 322k B Scepter R52
Reinforced Exploerers Focus 644k G Focus R52 
Reinforced Priory Explorer’s Scepter 644k G Scepter R52
Recipe: Trail Mix 154k G Recipe: ?
Pinenut 18k Material: Chef

Sizza (53) Ogduk WP
Mini Mighty OOooOOoo 399k B Earring R51 
Dark Leggings 441k B HPants R51 
Shadow Leggings 441k B LPants R51 
Smoke Leggings 441k B MPants R51 
Dark Leggings 882k G HPants R51 
Shadow Leggings 882k G LPants R51 
Smoke Leggings 882k G MPants R51 
Recipe: Quiet Leather Leggings 154k G Recipe: Leatherworker
Order Dagger 329k B Dagger R53
Silenced Dagger 658k G Dagger R53
Standard Order Short Bow 497k B Shortbow R53 
Silenced Order Short Bow 987k G Shortbow R53 

Cakilak’kh (54) Stromkarl WP 
Shiny Bottle Opener 406k B Earring R52 
Scratch Rifle 497k B Rifle R54
Shiny Scratch Rifle 987k G Rifle R54 
Acquired Boots 322k B HBoots R52 
Acquired Shoes 322k B LBoots R52 
Acquired Leather Shoes 322k B MBoots R52 
Acquired Boots 644k G HBoots R52 
Acquired Shoes 644k G LBoots R52 
Acquired Leather Shoes 644k G MBoots R52 
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 378k B Tool R0 

Crusader Rugan (55) Stromkarl WP
Vigil Scout Medal 413k B Earring R53 
Mountainous Pauldrons 364k B HShoulders R53 
Mountainous Mantle 364k B LShoulders R53 
Mountainous Shoulderpads 364k B MShoulders R53 
Fine Mountainous Pauldrons 728k G HShoulders R53 
Fine Mountainous Mantle 728k G LShoulders R53 
Fine Mountainous Shoulderpads 728k G MShoulders R53 
Mountain Shield 336k B Shield R55
Heavy Mountain Shield 672k G Shield R55
Mountain Sword 336k B Sword R55
Heavy Mountain Sword 672k G Sword R55
Mountain Greatsword 504k B Greatsword R55
Heavy Mountain Greatsword 1,008k G Greatsword R55

Krewe Leader Seesa (55) Valance Tutory WP
Goldenlight Hallow Lab Test Results 413k B Earring R53 
Experimental Collection Staff 504k B Staff R55 
Experimental Collection Staff version 00.98.002.1 1,008k G Staff R55
Recipe: Expermentor’s Collection Staff 154k G Recipe: Artificer 

Crusader Brice (56) Concordia WP
Graffiti Covered Stone 413k B Earring R54 
Crusader’s Heavy Helm 413k B HHelmet R54 
Crusader’s Light Helm 413k B LHelmet R54 
Crusader’s Mask 413k B MHelmet R54 
Fine Crusader’s Heavy Helm 826k G HHelmet R54 
Fine Crusader’s Light Helm 826k G LHelmet R54 
Fine Crusader’s Mask 826k G MHelmet R54 
Crusaders Hammer 518k B Hammer R56 
Balanced Crusaders Hammer 1,029k G Hammer R56 
Crusaders Mace 343k B Mace R56 
Balanced Crusader’s Mace 686k G Mace R56
Recipe: Crusader’s Shield 154k G Recipe: Weaponsmith
Crusader’s Sword 343k B Sword R56

Priory Researcher Raekk (57) Gyre Rapids WP
Stone Summit Dwarf Badge 420k B Earring R55 
Excavator’s Gauntlets 910k Y HGloves R55 
Excavator Gloves 910k Y LGloves R55 
Leather Excavator’s Gloves 910k Y MGloves R55 
Improved Excavator’s Gauntlets 910k Y HGloves R55 
Improved Excavator Gloves 910k Y LGloves R55 
Improved Leather Excavator’s Gloves 910k Y MGloves R55 
Recipe: Excavator’s Gloves 154k G Recipe: ???
Ancient Deldrimor Ring 1,484k Y Ring R53 
Explorer’s Torch 343k B Torch R57
Volatile Explorer’s Torch 686k G Torch R57

Priory Explorer Cyara (58) Talus WP
Priory Explorer’s Medal 434k B Earring R56 
Caer Breastplate 518k B HCoat R56 
Caer Garb 518k B LCoat R56 
Caer Coat 518k B MCoat R56 
Improved Caer Breastplate 1,029k G HCoat R56 
Improved Caer Garb 1,029k G LCoat R56 
Improved Caer Coat 1,029k G MCoat R56 
Recipe: Caer Pauldrons 154k G Recipe: Armorsmith 200
Caer Axe 350k B Axe R58
Fine Caer Axe 700k G Axe R58
Caer Longbow 525k B Longbow R58
Fine Caer Longbow 1,050k G Longbow R58
Caer Warhorn 350k B Warhorn R58
Fine Caer Warhorn 700k G Warhorn R58

Ichtaca (59) Eztlitl Grounds WP
Mortar and Pestle 434k B Earring R57 
Hunter’s Amulet 2,016 Y Amulet R55 
Hunter’s Harpoon 539k B Spear R59
Hunter’s Speargun 539k B Harpoon Gun R59
Hunter’s Trident 539k B Trident R59
Fine Hunter’s Harpoon 1,071k G Spear R59
Fine Hunter’s Speargun 1,071k G Harpoon Gun R59
Fine Hunter’s Trident 1,071k G Trident R59
Recipe: Hylek Battle Potion 154k G Recipe: ???
Shallot 18k Material: Chef

Commander Spleedoop (60) Coil WP
Spleedoop’s Friendship Shell 441k B Earring R58 
Commander’s Ring 1,484k Y Ring R53 
Spleedoop Breather 441k B HHelmet R58 
Spleedoop Breather 441k B LHelmet R58 
Spleedoop Breather 441k B MHelmet R58 
Improved Spleedoop Breather 875k G HHelmet R58 
Improved Spleedoop Breather 875k G LHelmet R58 


*Sparkfly Fen*

Costi Atl (55) Orvar’s Glen WP
Hylek Green hue Potion 84k Consumable R55
Beaded Hylek Bracelet 420k B Earring R55
Beaded Hylek Bracelet 840k G Earring R55
Recipe: Hylek Beaded Neckless 497k Y Recipe: Jeweler 
Jezza (55) Fort Cadence WP
Mithril Mining Pick 140k Tool R55 
Vigil Badge 420k B Earring R55
Fort Cadence Garb 504k B LCoat R55
Fort Cadence Coat 504k B MCoat R55
Fort Cadence Breastplate 504k B HCoat R55
Fort Cadence Longblade 504k B Greatsword R55
Fort Cadence Maul 504k B Hammer R55
Vigil Badge 840k G Earring R55
Fort Cadence Garb 1,008k G LCoat R55
Fort Cadence Coat 1,008k G MCoat R55
Fort Cadence Breastplate 1,008k G HCoat R55
Fort Cadence Longblade 1,008k G Greatsword R55
Fort Cadence Maul 1,008k G Hammer R55

Ayomichi (56) Ocean’s Gullet WP
Hylek Yellow Hue Potion 91k Consumable R56
Lucky Hylek Fishbone 434k B Earring R56
Lucky Hylek Fishbone 861k G Earring R56
Recipe: Potion of Azantil 336k G Recipe: ???

Qoetl (57) Mire WP
Sun God Totem 434k B Earring R57 
Ring of the Sun-god 567k B Ring R63 
Sun God Totem 861k G Earring R57 
Ring of the Sun-god 1,134k G Ring R63 
Hylek Orange Hue Potion 91k Consumable R57

Potatlan (57) Zintl Holy Grounds WP
Hylek Blue Hue Potion 91k Consumable R57
Undead Ash in a Jar 434k B Earring R57
Southwatch Torch 343k B Torch R57
Southwatch Horn 343k B Warhorn R57
Undead Ash in a Jar 861k G Earring R57
Southwatch Torch 686k G Torch R57
Southwatch Horn 686k G Warhorn R57

Cuadinti (58) Zintl Holy Grounds WP 
Sun Bead 21k Material: Jeweler
Mithril Logging Axe 140k Tool R55 
Hylek Scout Telescope 441k B Earring R58
Potatlan’s Axe 350k B Axe R58
Hylek Scout Telescope 875k B Earring R58
Potatlan’s Better Axe 700k B Axe R58

Admiral Clarinda Demard (59) Forvar’s WP
Dented Canthan Chalice 448k B Earring R59
Wreckage Shoes 357k B LBoots R59
Wreckage Waders 357k B MBoots R59
Wreckage Boots 357k B HBoots R59
Pirate Handblade 357k B Dagger R59
Treasure Hunter’s Pistol 357k B Pistol R59 
Waterlogged Rifle 539k B Rifle R59
Dented Canthan Chalice 896k G Earring R59
Wreckage Shoes 714k G LBoots R59
Wreckage Waders 714k G MBoots R59
Wreckage Boots 714k G HBoots R59
Improved Pirate Handblade 714k G Dagger R59
Rich Treasure Hunter’s Pistol 714k G Pistol R59 
Improved Waterlogged Rifle 1,071k G Rifle R59
Orange 18k Material: Chef

Leemola (60) Brooloonu WP
Quaggan Seaweed Doll 455k B Earring R60
Cloth Aquabreather 455k B LHelmet R60
Leather Aquabreather 455k B MHelmet R60
Metal Aquabreather 455k B HHelmet R60 
Chum Trispear 567k B Trident R63 
Quaggan Seaweed Doll 910k G Earring R60
Cloth Aquabreather 910k G LHelmet R60
Leather Aquabreather 910k G MHelmet R60
Metal Aquabreather 910k G HHelmet R60 
Chum Trispear 1,134k G Trident R63 

Danu (61) Aleem’s WP
Lionguard Shipwreck Souvieneer 455k B Earring R61 
Rescuer’s Mantle 406k B LShoulders R61 
Rescuer’s Shoulderpads 406k B MShoulders R61 
Rescuer’s Pauldrons 406k B HShoulders R61 
Shipwreck Spear 560k B Spear R62 
Shipwreck Speargun 560k B Harpoon Gun R62 
Lionguard Shipwreck Souvieneer 910k G Earring R61 
Rescuer’s Mantle 805k G LShoulders R61 
Rescuer’s Shoulderpads 805k G MShoulders R61 
Rescuer’s Pauldrons 805k G HShoulders R61 
Shipwreck Spear 1,113k G Spear R62 
Shipwreck Speargun 1,113k G Harpoon Gun R62 

Laudren (62) Dryground WP
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 140k Tool R55 
Horseradish Root 18k Material: Chef
Dried Poisonous Swamp Fungi 469k B Earring R62
Dryground Shortbow 546k B Shortbow R61 
Dryground Village Longbow 546k B Longbow R61 
Dried Poisonous Swamp Fungi 931k G Earring R62
Dryground Shortbow 1,092k G Shortbow R61 
Dryground Village Longbow 1,092k G Longbow R61 

Quennida (63) Brackwater WP
Giant Troll Tooth 476k B Earring R63
Troll Tooth Necklace 756k B Amulet R63
Brackwater Hat 476k B LHelmet R63
Brackwater Mask 476k B MHelmet R63
Brackwater Helm 476k B HHelmet R63
Brackwater Village Focus 378k B Focus R63
Brackwater Village Scepter 378k B Scepter R63 
Giant Troll Tooth 945k G Earring R63
Troll Tooth Necklace 1,512k G Amulet R63
Brackwater Hat 945k G LHelmet R63
Brackwater Mask 476k B MHelmet R63 
Brackwater Helm 476k B HHelmet R63 
Improved Brackwater Village Focus 756k G Focus R63
Improved Brackwater Village Scepter 756k G Scepter R63 

Brannen (64) Caer Brier WP
Sylvari Warden Wall Watcher Badge 476k B Earring R64
Briar Cloth Leggings 532k B LPants R64
Briar Leather Leggings 532k B MPants R64
Briar Metal Leggings 532k B HPants R64 
Briar Mace 378k B Mace R64
Briar Ward 378k B Shield R64
Briar Sword 378k B Sword R64 
Sylvari Warden Wall Watcher Badge 945k G Earring R64
Briar Cloth Leggings 1,064k G LPants R64
Briar Leather Leggings 1,064k G MPants R64
Briar Metal Leggings 1,064k G HPants R64 
Briar Mace 756k G Mace R64
Briar Ward 756k G Shield R64
Briar Sword 756k G Sword R64 

Kamma (65) Splintered Coast WP
Twitching Undead Hand 483k B Earring R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Cloth Gloves 350k B LGloves R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Leather Gloves 350k B MGloves R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Metal Gauntlets 350k B HGloves R65 
Test Associate’s Staff Mark I 581k B Staff R65
Twitching Undead Hand 966k G Earring R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Cloth Gloves 693k G LGloves R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Leather Gloves 693k G MGloves R65 
United Arcanist Lab’s Metal Gauntlets 693k G HGloves R65 
Test Associate’s Staff Mark II 1,155k G Staff R65


*Fireheart Rise*

Legionnaire Kress Rustmaw (60) Tuyere Command Post WP 
Iron Legion Badge 455k B Earring R60
Iron Legion Badge 910k G Earring R60
Truyere Leggings 511k B HPants R60 
Truyere Leggings 511k B MPants R60 
Truyere Leggings 511k B LPants R60 
Truyere Leggings 1,022k G HPants R60 
Truyere Leggings 1,022k G MPants R60 
Truyere Leggings 1,022k G LPants R60 
Truyere Mace 364k B Mace R60
Truyere Mace 728k G Mace R60
Iron Legion Command Shield 364k B Shield R60
Iron Legion Command Shield 728k G Shield R60

Engineer Verutum (61) Sati WP
Tar Removal Tool 455k B Earring R61
Tar Removal Tool 910k G Earring R61
Cistern Harpoon 546k B Spear R61 
Cistern Harpoon 1,092k G Spear R61 
Cistern Speargun 546k B Harpoon Gun R61 
Cistern Speargun 1,092k G Harpoon Gun R61 
Cistern Trident 546k B Trident R61 
Cistern Trident 1,092k G Trident R61 
Cistern Aquabreather 455k B HHelmet R61
Cistern Aquabreather 455k B MHelmet R61
Cistern Aquabreather 455k B LHelmet R61
Cistern Aquabreather 910k G HHelmet R61
Cistern Aquabreather 910k G MHelmet R61
Cistern Aquabreather 910k G LHelmet R61

Legionnaire Neverburn (61) Severed Breach WP
Legoinnairre Assault Badge 455k B Earring R61 
Legoinnairre Assault Badge 910k G Earring R61 
Severed Breach Helm 455k B HHelmet R61
Severed Breach Mask 455k B MHelmet R61
Severed Breach Helm 455k B LHelmet R61
Severed Breach Helm 910k G HHelmet R61
Severed Breach Mask 910k G MHelmet R61
Severed Breach Helm 910k G LHelmet R61
Severed Breach Sword 364k B Sword R61
Severed Breach Sword 728k G Sword R61
Blood Legion Assault Shield 364k B Shield R61
Blood Legion Assault Shield 728k G Shield R61

Corva Sharpclaw (62) Havoc WP
Flame Legion Carving 469k B Earring R62
Flame Legion Carving 931k G Earring R62
Forge Plains Greatsword 560k B Greatsword R62
Forge Plains Greatsword 1,113k G Greatsword R62
Forge Plains Rifle 560k B Rifle R62
Forge Plains Rifle 1,113k G Rifle R62

Tarstar Chief (63) Apostate WP
Tiny Pet Grub 476k B Earring R63
Tiny Pet Grub 945k G Earring R63
Tarstar Gauntlets 343k B HGloves R63
Tarstar Gloves 343k B MGloves R63
Tarstar Gloves 343k B LGloves R63
Tarstar Gauntlets 686k G HGloves R63
Tarstar Gloves 686k G MGloves R63
Tarstar Gloves 686k G LGloves R63
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 140k Tool R55
Tarstar Longbow 567k B Longbow R63
Tarstar Longbow 1,134k G Longbow R63

Wupwup Chief (63) Apostate WP
Wupwup God Icon 476k B Earring R63
Wupwup God Icon 945k G Earring R63
Wupwup Warthog Necklace 756k B Amulet R63
Wupwup Warthog Necklace 1,512k G Amulet R63
Horseradish Root 18k Material: Chef
Wupwup Shortbow 567k B Shortbow R63
Wupwup Shortbow 1,134k G Shortbow R63

Nrocroc Chief (64) Apostate WP
Nroccroc Pressed Prickleberry Friendship Flower 476k B Earring R64 
Nroccroc Pressed Prickleberry Friendship Flower 945k G Earring R64 
Recipe: Raspberry Pie 28k G Recipe: Chef 
Mithril Logging Axe 140k Tool R55
Peach 21k Material: Chef
Ncrocroc Axe 378k B Axe R64 
Ncrocroc Axe 756k G Axe R64 

Solita Miststalker (65) Keeper’s WP
Shadowcleft Covert Operations Badge 483k B Earring R65
Shadowcleft Covert Operations Badge 966k G Earring R65
Shadowcleft Covert Staff 581k B Staff R65
Shadowcleft Covert Staff 1,155k G Staff R65
Shadowcleft Covert Dagger 385k B Dagger R65
Shadowcleft Covert Dagger 770k G Dagger R65
Ash Legion Covert Shield 385k B Shield R65
Ash Legion Covert Shield 770k G Shield R65

Enduring Protector (66) Rustbowl WP
Kodan Enduring Scroll 490k B Earring R66
Kodan Enduring Scroll 980k G Earring R66
Enduring Breastplate 588k B HCoat R66
Enduring Coat 588k B MCoat R66
Enduring Garb 588k B LCoat R66
Enduring Breastplate 1,176k G HCoat R66
Enduring Coat 1,176k G MCoat R66
Enduring Garb 1,176k G LCoat R66
Enduring Hammer 588k B Hammer R66
Enduring Hammer 1,176k G Hammer R66

Tactician Lyan (67) Icespear’s WP
Experimental Grenade Pin 490k B Earring R67
Experimental Grenade Pin 980k G Earring R67
Tactical Pauldrons 434k B HShoulders R67
Tactical Shoulderpads 434k B MShoulders R67 
Tactical Mantle 434k B LShoulders R67 
Tactical Pauldrons 868k G HShoulders R67 
Tactical Shoulderpads 868k G MShoulders R67 
Tactical Mantle 868k G LShoulders R67 
Tactical Torch 392k B Torch R67
Tactical Torch 784k G Torch R67
Tactical Warhorn 392k B Warhorn R67
Tactical Warhorn 784k G Warhorn R67

Brencis Quickblood (68) Forlorn WP
Ash Legion Compass 504k B Earring R68
Ash Legion Compass 1,001k G Earring R68
Jug of Martini 14k Consumable R11
Everburning Boots 399k B HBoots R68
Everburning Boots 399k B MBoots R68
Everburning Boots 399k B LBoots R68
Everburning Boots 798k G HBoots R68
Everburning Boots 798k G MBoots R68
Everburning Boots 798k G LBoots R68
Everburning Pistol 399k B Pistol R68
Everburning Pistol 798k G Pistol R68

Sava Quicksnarl (69) Simurgh WP
Ash Legion Covert Demolition Field Guide FM-29B 511k B Earring R69
Ash Legion Covert Demolition Field Guide FM-29B 1,015k G Earring R69
Ash Legion Spy Ring 609k B Ring R69
Ash Legion Spy Ring 1,218k G Ring R69
Amduat Sceptre 406k B Scepter R69 
Amduat Sceptre 812k G Scepter R69 
Amduat Focus 406k B Focus R69
Amduat Focus 812k G Focus R69

*Mount Maelstrom*

Explorer Pentt (61) Broken Arrow WP
Bards Valley Metal Leggings 532k B HPants R64 
Bards Valley Cloth Leggings 532k B LPants R64 
Bards Valley Leather Leggings 532k B MPants R64 
Bards Valley Metal Leggings 1,064k G HPants R64 
Bards Valley Cloth Leggings 1,064k G LPants R64 
Bards Valley Leather Leggings 1,064k G MPants R64 
Vigil Logistics Commendation 455k B Earring R61 
Vigil Logistics Commendation 910k G Earring R61 
Bards Valley Shield 364k B Shield R61
Bards Valley Sword 364k B Sword R61
Bards Valley Shield 364k B Shield R61 
Bards Valley Sword 364k B Sword R61 
Mithril Logging Axe 140k Tool R55

Sik’klak (62) Bard’s WP
Quandry Torch 364k B Torch R61 
Quandry Torch 364k B Torch R61 
Shiny Asura Crystal Matrix 931k G Earring R62
Shiny Asura Crystal Matrix 469k B Earring R62
Mithril Mining Pick 140k Tool R55

Priory Explorer (63) Criterion WP
Excavators Metal Gauntlets 350k B HGloves R65 
Excavators Cloth Gloves 350k B LGloves R65 
Excavators Leather Gloves 350k B MGloves R65 
Excavators Metal Gauntlets 693k G HGloves R65 
Excavators Cloth Gloves 693k G LGloves R65 
Excavators Leather Gloves 693k G MGloves R65 
Early Asura Relief Rubbing 476k B Earring R63
Early Asura Relief Rubbing 945k G Earring R63
Excavators Staff 567k B Staff R63 
Excavators Staff 567k B Staff R63 

Vigil Tactician Blazefur (64) Firebreak Fort WP
Firebreak Pauldrons 406k B HShoulders R61 
Firebreak Mantle 406k B LShoulders R61 
Firebreak Shoulderpads 406k B MShoulders R61 
Firebreak Pauldrons 805k G HShoulders R61 
Firebreak Mantle 805k G LShoulders R61 
Firebreak Shoulderpads 805k G MShoulders R61 
Vigil Battle Guide: Risen 476k B Earring R64
Vigil Battle Guide: Risen 945k G Earring R64
Firebreak Greatsword 567k B Greatsword R64
Firebreak Greatsword 567k B Greatsword R64 

Whispers Creator Pixtor (65) Murkvale WP
Dysphoric Scepter 385k B Scepter R65 
Dysphoric Scepter 385k B Scepter R65 
Pact Weapon Blueprints 483k B Earring R65
Pact Weapon Blueprints 966k G Earring R65

Krewe Apprentice Blork (65) Magmatic WP
Magmatic Helm 476k B HHelmet R63 
Magmatic Hat 476k B LHelmet R63 
Magmatic Mask 476k B MHelmet R63 
Magmatic Helm 945k G HHelmet R63 
Magmatic Hat 945k G LHelmet R63 
Magmatic Mask 945k G MHelmet R63 
Experimental Golem Core 483k B Earring R65
Experimental Golem Core 966k G Earring R65

Agent Rjoda (66) Oxbow Isle WP
Metal Oxbow Aquabreather 455k B HHelmet R60 
Cloth Oxbow Aquabreather 455k B LHelmet R60 
Leather Oxbow Aquabreather 455k B MHelmet R60 
Cloth Oxbow Aquabreather 910k G LHelmet R60 
Order of Whispers Secret Code 490k B Earring R66
Order of Whispers Secret Code 980k G Earring R66

Lightbringer Krentch (67) Irwin Isle WP
Sythch Dagger 392k B Dagger R67
Sythch Pistol 392k B Pistol R67 
Sythch Dagger 392k B Dagger R67 
Sythch Pistol 392k B Pistol R67 
Stolen Launch Codes 980k G Earring R67
Stolen Launch Codes 490k B Earring R67

Zara (68) Gauntlet WP
Marching Ordes 1,001k G Earring R68 
Marching Ordes 504k B Earring R68 
Gallants Mace 399k B Mace R68 
Gallants Warhorn 399k B Warhorn R68 
Gallants Mace 399k B Mace R68 
Gallants Warhorn 399k B Warhorn R68 

Carmel (68) Old Sledge Site WP
Cleanup Mop Of Avenging 1,001k G Earring R68 
Cleanup Mop Of Avenging 504k B Earring R68 
Whitland Boots 357k B HBoots R59 
Whitland Shoes 357k B LBoots R59 
Whitland Waders 357k B MBoots R59 
Whitland Boots 714k G HBoots R59 
Whitland Shoes 714k G LBoots R59 
Whitland Waders 714k G MBoots R59 
Whitland Longbow 602k B Longbow R68
Whitland Shortbow 602k B Shortbow R68 
Whitland Longbow 602k B Longbow R68 
Whitland Shortbow 602k B Shortbow R68 

Environmental Activist Jenrys (69) Judgement WP
Judgement Axe 406k B Axe R69
Judgement Harpoon 609k B Spear R69
Judgement Speargun 609k B Harpoon Gun R69
Judgement Trident 609k B Trident R69
Judgement Axe 406k B Axe R69 
Judgement Harpoon 609k B Spear R69
Judgement Speargun 609k B Harpoon Gun R69 
Judgement Trident 609k B Trident R69 
Eco Mission Statement 1,015k G Earring R69
Eco Mission Statement 511k B Earring R69
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 140k Tool R55
Eggplant 21k Material: Chef


*Frostgorge Sound*

Explorer Erikk (71) Arundon WP
Arundon Pistol 472c B Pistol R71
Arundon Rifle 712c B Rifle R71 
Arundon Torch 472c B Torch R71 
Arundon Pistol 944c G Pistol R71
Arundon Rifle 1,416c G Rifle R71 
Arundon Torch 944c G Torch R71 
Grawl Oil Paints 1,184c G Earring R71
Grawl Oil Paints 592c B Earring R71
Arundon Gloves 552c G MGloves R40 
Arundon Gloves 552c G LGloves R40 
Arundon Gloves 280c B MGloves R40 
Arundon Gloves 280c B LGloves R40 
Arundon Gloves 280c B HGloves R40 
Arundon Gloves 552c G HGloves R40 
Mithril Harvesting Sickle 160c Tool R55

Crusader D’Stolt (72) Highpeaks WP 
Valoric Greatsword 720c B Greatsword R72 
Valoric Longbow 720c B Longbow R72
Valoric Short Bow 720c B Shortbow R72 
Valoric Sword 480c B Sword R72
Valoric Warhorn 480c B Warhorn R72
Valoric Greatsword 1,440c G Greatsword R72 
Valoric Longbow 1,440c G Longbow R72 
Valoric Short Bow 1,440c G Shortbow R72 
Valoric Sword 960c G Sword R72 
Valoric Warhorn 960c G Warhorn R72 
Vigil Valor Commendation 1,200c G Earring R72
Vigil Valor Commendation 600c B Earring R72

Scholar Inka (73) Highpeaks WP
Heavy Inka Boots 312c B HBoots R42 
Cloth Inka Boots 312c B LBoots R42 
Leather Inka Boots 312c B MBoots R42 
Heavy Inka Boots 624c G HBoots R42 
Cloth Inka Boots 624c G LBoots R42 
Leather Inka Boots 624c G MBoots R42 
Burnt Out Imp Stone 616c B Earring R73
Burnt Out Imp Stone 1,224c G Earring R73
Inka Focus 488c B Focus R73
Inka Scepter 488c B Scepter R73
Inka Staff 736c B Staff R73
Inka Focus 976c G Focus R73
Inka Scepter 976c G Scepter R73
Inka Staff 1,464c G Staff R73

Tactician Sebastian (74) Highpeaks WP
Stone Summit Shoulder Spike 616c B Earring R73 
Stone Summit Shoulder Spike 1,224c G Earring R73 
Wayward Axe 488c B Axe R73 
Wayward Shield 488c B Shield R73 
Wayward Axe 976c G Axe R73 
Wayward Shield 976c G Shield R73 
Mithril Logging Axe 160c Tool R55

Guardian Splintering Serenity (75) Blue Ice Shining WP
Heavy Blue Ice Shoulderguards 400c B HShoulders R50 
Light Blue Ice Shoulderguards 400c B LShoulders R50 
Medium Blue Ice Shoulderguards 400c B MShoulders R50 
Heavy Blue Ice Shoulderguards 792c G HShoulders R50 
Light Blue Ice Shoulderguards 792c G LShoulders R50 
Medium Blue Ice Shoulderguards 792c G MShoulders R50 
Blue Ice Hammer 768c B Hammer R78 
Blue Ice Hammer 1,536c G Hammer R78 


Rebel Isaak (75) Groznev WP
Bore Heavy Helm 424c B HHelmet R46 
Bore Cloth Helm 424c B LHelmet R46 
Bore Leather Helm 424c B MHelmet R46 
Bore Heavy Helm 840c G HHelmet R46 
Bore Cloth Helm 840c G LHelmet R46 
Bore Leather Helm 840c G MHelmet R46 
Dredge Manifesto 624c B Earring R75 
Dredge Manifesto 624c B Earring R75 
Mithril Mining Pick 160c Tool R55

Guardian Infinite Mind (76) Skyheight Steading WP
Heavy Balance Leggings 448c B HPants R43 
Light Balance Leggings 448c B LPants R43 
Medium Balance Leggings 448c B MPants R43 
Heavy Balance Leggings 896c G HPants R43 
Light Balance Leggings 896c G LPants R43 
Medium Balance Leggings 896c G MPants R43 
Sigil of Balance 616c B Earring R74 
Sigil of Balance 1,224c G Earring R74 
Balance Harpoon 736c B Spear R73 
Balance Harpoon 1,464c G Spear R73 

Qualdup (77) Dimotiki WP
Heavy Orsippus Aquabreather 8c B HHelmet R48 
Light Orsippus Aquabreather 8c B LHelmet R48 
Medium Orsippus Aquabreather 8c B MHelmet R48 
Heavy Orsippus Aquabreather 8c G HHelmet R48 
Light Orsippus Aquabreather 8c G LHelmet R48 
Medium Orsippus Aquabreather 8c G MHelmet R48 
Shimmer Bauble of Mellangan 632c B Earring R77 
Shimmer Bauble of Mellangan 1,264c G Earring R77 

Bladed Softness (78) Dimotiki WP
Heavy Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 528c B HCoat R49 
Light Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 528c B LCoat R49 
Medium Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 528c B MCoat R49 
Heavy Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 1,056c G HCoat R49 
Light Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 1,056c G LCoat R49 
Medium Deep and Troubled Chestpiece 1,056c G MCoat R49 
Blessing of The Voice 632c B Earring R76 
Blessing of The Voice 1,264c G Earring R76 

Worthy Burden (79) Dimotiki WP
Idol of Koda 656c B Earring R79 
Idol of Koda 1,304c G Earring R79 
Drakkar Mace 520c B Mace R79
Drakkar Speargun 784c B Harpoon Gun R79
Drakkar Mace 1,040c G Mace R79
Drakkar Speargun 1,560c G Harpoon Gun R79

Shifting Waves (80) Path of Starry Skies WP
Tattered Kodan Flag 664c B Earring R80 
Tattered Kodan Flag 1,320c G Earring R80 
Shifting Dagger 528c B Dagger R80
Shifting Trident 792c B Trident R80
Shifting Dagger 1,056c G Dagger R80
Shifting Trident 1,584c G Trident R80

----------

